# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  hranjenje adaptiranim mlijekom

## annabella

Možda se nekima neće svidjeti ova tema, jer znam da se uvelike potiče hranjenje bebe isključivo dojenjem. Ja bih bila najsretnija da sam to uspjela, ali trajalo je samo tri tjedna, a onda je mijeko počelo nestajati. Iako sam pokušavala na sve načine da vratim mlijeko (od raznih čajeva, stavljanja bebe na grudi svaki čas, itd.) nisam uspjela. 

Ovaj topic podižem jer kada mi je trebao savjet o hranjenju adaptiranim mlijekom nisam nigdje našla. Npr: nisam znala koju formulu da mu kupim, koliko trebam mlijeka napraviti bebi, da mu uz adaptirano mlijeko treba davati čaja ili vode, da kada dajete čaj boja stolice se promijeni, i slične stvari, nego sam često dodijavala pedijatrici.Na to me nitko nije pripremio!

Napokon to smo uspijeli prevladati i moj Andrej je sretna i vesela beba i lijepo napreduje!

Stoga molim mame koje su se našle u sličnoj situaciji da iznesu svoja iskustva kako bi možda nekome pomogle!

----------


## katajina

Ne znam ništa o ovoj temi ali sam vidjela na forumu Mame i bebe da imaju podforum o tome samo ne znam staviti link!
Žao mi je što vam dojenje nije uspjelo ali je najbitnije da je beba zdrava i da napreduje! Šaljem puse!

----------


## Marijam

mi se hranimo pre(kršitelj koda)om i imali smo velikih problema na počeku. T. je prihvatila hranu ali je jela 10-12 puta dnevno i to nas je potpuno iscrpljivalo jer pripremanje formule ipak traje a ona je histerično plakala svaki put.
sad, s mjesec i pol, jede 7-8 puta dnevno po 80-120 ml.  u posljednje vrijeme pije i čaj iako su mi rekli da on u proncipu nije potreban, ali T. ga voli i ne utječe joj na ritam hranjenja.

inače katajina slažem se s tobom-teško se nalaze informacije o ritmu, količini i iskustvima s umjetnom prehranom.  ja bih bila najsretnija na svijet da sam mogla dojiti, ali šta je tu je  :/ .

pogledaj forum mama mami (http://www.mama-mami.com/forum/index.php) tamo se pronađe nešto.

----------


## Marijam

isprika katajini... mislila sam reći da se slažem s annabellom

----------


## Elias

Pozdrav, ja sam nova na ovom forumu i već par dana samo istražujem i čitam postove u potrazi za ovom temom, tako da mi je drago da ju je netko pokrenuo.

Na moju veliku žalost dojenje nije uspjelo, premda sam imala izazito puno mlijeka, ali moj Marko (nedonošće, rođen 3 tjedna prije termina, 2800 g, izašao iz bolnice s 2600 g) je bio preslab i nije mogao dobro cicati, zaspao bi gotovo odmah kako bi krenuli na dojenje i da skratim priču, nikako na zelenu granu. Tu je još bilo problema s produženom žuticom, tako da smo nakon mjesec dana završili u Kalićevoj, gdje su sam uveli adaptirano mlijeko. Ja i dana po malo dojim (Marko je sada 3 mjeseca), ali to je više simbolično, čisto da dobije malo imoglobulina i naravno radi maženja i kontakta. 

Kada smo uveli adaptirano mlijeko, apsolutno ništa nisam znala kako i koliko hraniti, osim onog što je pisalo na kutiji. Isto tako nam pedijatrica nije puno više rekla od onog što preporučuje proizvođač na kutiji. Dosta informacija smo napokon dobili od krasnog gastrointerologa - pedijatra iz Klaićeve u svezi količine hrane. Formula je slijedeća 150 ml mlijeka po kilogramu djeteta. Ako djete ima npr. 5 kg x 150 ml = 750 ml mlijeka dnevno. Podijeliš u broj obroka (npr 6 dnevno - to je oko 125 ml po obroku). Koliko obroka dijete ima ovisi o djetetu. Moj mali sada rijeđe jede po noći - jedan nocni obrok, po danu jede oko 150 ml, a zadnji obrok prije spavanja (što je oko 20:00) pojede oko 180 ml. Sve ovo je vrlo individualno i ovisi o djetetu i o njegovom raspoloženju. 

Još par preporuka, ja prokuham vodu prije spavanja, stavim u termosicu za noćno hranjenje, tako da ne moram po noći kuhati vodu, a u grijač stavim bočicu u kojoj odmjerim prokuhane vode za slijedeći obrok. Kada se mali probudi samo moram ubaciti formulu i promučkati, to traje 10 sekundi.

Inače ja koristim *** 1, za **** znam da se teško rastapa u vodi i ostaju grudice te dosta je umjetnog okusa, pa ga djeca teže prihvaćaju. *** je malo slađi i moj Markiša ga s guštom papa. Čula sam da je (kršitelj koda) odličan i koriste ga u puno bolnica (znam sa sigurnošću u Klaičevoj), a misli da je relativno jeftiniji od ostalih. Najskuplja hrana je definitivno (kršitelj koda), ne znam što je tako posebno u toj hrani.

Ovo su moja iskustva i rado bi čula još druge mame koje se bore s bočicama.

----------


## Njojza

moj F je gotovo od prvog mjeseca uvijek pio barem jednu bocu adaptiranog.
Koristili smo NAN1 a nakon toga (od 6 mjeseci) NAN2. I danas je tako iako jos uvijek doji i nadam se da ce jos dugo.
Kolicina adaptiranog nikad nije prelazila 120ml, ali vjerovatno zato sto je uvijek dojio pa uz to pio adaptirano.
Zao mi je sto kod vas nije uspostavilo dojenje. 
Elias, posto vidim da kod tebe beba jos doji...bar malo...bit cu slobodna da ti preporucim (ako nisi citala) jedan odlican clanak s portala.
link je tu, pa samo klikni  :Smile: 
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=111&Show=603

----------

Pa evo da se i ja javim...Da ne ispadne da se ne može dogodit i drugorotkinjama s jednim uspješnim dojenjem iza sebe, koje je trajalo punih 16 mjeseci...

F je od prvog dana imao savršen refleks za sisanje.
Nisam bila pod ništa većim stresom nego kad se rodio K, odnosno sve situacije i moguća nerviranja su još od prije toga pa ne bi smjele utjecati.
Mlijeka je bilo u izobilju. U prvih mjesec dana je F dobio 1600g.

U drugiih mjesec dana je dobio 500g. OK, pedijatar je rekao da je to dobro jer je u prosjeku sasvim u redu, ali ja moram priznat da sam se nemilo iznenadila, obzirom da smo dojili na zahtjev, bez gledanja na sat. Tako smo i nastavili jer sam imala vjeru u sebe i svoje cice, u upornost i informiranost.

I onda je prije tri tjedna počelo generalno njesra po tom pitanju. Vrištanje, izvijanje, gorki plač na cici, on je vukao, vukao, i vukao, ali ništa pod milim bogom nije išlo van. Ja sam nekoliko dana forsirala, nisam htjela ni pomislit na adaptirano, ali nakon dva dana danonoćne vriske koja se ponavljala svakih pola sata da bi 10min plačući vukao, zamolila sam MMa da ode po 'nešto', nisam uopće birala, nije me bilo briga osim da na kutiji piše 1 za njegov uzrast i upute kako se pravi. Donio je doma Humanu 1.

F je popio bočicu od 130ml i spavao iduća tri sata kao top. A ja sam plakala ko malo dijete.

Nadam se da neće netko skočit s milijun pitanja jer sam ih toliko puta u ove dvije godine forumiranja pročitala da sam ih napamet znala postavit samoj sebi i odgovorit. Broj pelena kako-kad, zelena kakica kad je bilo, manje je piškio, kakao skoro uopće, nije bio bolestan, nije imao grčeve, skok u razvoju ne traje punih mjesec dana, to bi eventualno prošlo za tri do četiri, pažnje je imao dovoljno, spava sa mnom u krevetu, nije bilo stresova ni za mene ni za njega...Al eto...

To s bočicom smo izgurali deset dana, otišli na kontrolu i doživili novi šok -dobio je 200g  :Sad:  I pedijatar i sestra su me ispitali SVA pitanja koje cure ovdje postave, i opet dobili odgovore.

Mlijeka je jedan dan bilo, drugi dan ga nije bilo. Točka. Nikakav let-down refleks, nikakvo dodatno punjenje cica (jer se s dva mjeseca može uspostavit ponuda i potražnja, ali ako preskočiš jedan podoj itekako se stvori duplo i osjeti se...)...Ništa...Izdajanje nije imalo uspjeha, pokušala sam izdajati i da potaknem proizvodnju, sad se tek naziru mali pomaci, kojih 60ml uspijem izvući ako s dojenjem napravim pauzu od nekih 5h...Za vrijeme podoja iz druge cice ne ide ništa, itd, da ne nabrajam.

Sad smo na Humani 1, dobije cicu tri ili 4 puta u 24h, i mlijeko se počelo polako vraćati. Za deset dana idemo ponovo na vaganje pa ćemo vidjeti, ali mislim da tih 200g u mjesec dana govori samo za sebe, nisam ništa umislila. Danas je prvi put u mjesec dana s guštom pocicao sve što je mogao i sav sretan buljio u mene s osmijehom na kraju umjesto izvijanja i neutješnog plača.

Nije mi baš drago, ali dogovor je s pedijatrom da ćemo se bacit na dojenje svom silom, uz adaptirano kad postane histeričan, i ako uspijem održat mlijeko do početka dohrane, nitko sretniji od njega, sestra se skoro rasplakala kad je vidila moju tužnu facu neki dan...A kad krene dohrana, počet ćemo izbacivat bočice (odnosno prije, ovisno o količinama koje se stvore u cicama).

----------


## annabella

Ne želim da me netko pogrešno shvati u vezi ovog topica, samo želim da ovaj topic nekome pomogne ako se nađe u sličnoj situaciji, jer ne objasne ti uvijek sve u knjigama ili kod doktora. Ja sam također za dojenje, i jako mi je žao što nisam uspjela nastaviti. Najgore mi je bilo kada bi nakon dojenja ponudila bebi bočicu, a on histerično plače i traži dojku. To me nekoliko puta rasplakalo!

Inače bebu hranim (kršitelj koda)om 1. Dobro ga je prihvatio, mislim nije imao grčeve ili tako nešto, čak i kada smo sa slovenskog prešli na njemački (njemački je mnogo krupniji i teže se rastapa). I kada smo prebrodili teškoče oko bočice sada ga fino papa.

Najgore mi je kada idemo negdje u goste, onda ili tempiramo vrijeme između obroka ili sve vučemo sa sobom (ovisi gdje idemo). A i prestao je histerično plakati kada je gladan što mi je posebno drago. Sada smo se već naučili da papa svaka 3 sata jadnom 130, jednom 170, ukupno 6 obroka dnevno (3 mj. starost bebe)! Što se tiče brže pripreme hrane, meni su rekli da mogu skuhanu vodu, za nekoliko obroka držati u termosici, naravno novoj nakorištenoj za kavu ili slično.

----------


## Arijana

Bože, Anči  :? 
Nisam pojma imala da se i to može dogodit! Ja sam prvo dijete dojila 20 mjeseci i 100% sam uvjerena da ću i drugo dojit najmanje toliko baš zato što sam bez nekih večih problema dojila drugi put pa ako beba bude u redu prihvatila dojenje i ja ne budem imala nekih zdrvstvenih problema. 
Imaš ti ili doktori kakvu teoriju zašto se to dogodilo??

----------


## annabella

Čestitam Anči i nadam se da ćeš uspijeti!

----------


## Marijam

mi smo od početka na pre(kršitelj koda)u i svi su se trudili d nas našpotaju što ne dojimo (kao da bih nedojila namjerno   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) a nitko baš nitko se nije potrudio da nam pomogne.  kad smo stigli iz bolnice beba je jela 15 - 30 ml po obroku.  prvih nekoliko dana imala je više od 12 obroka dnevno koje smo postupno smanjivali.
onda nas je jedan poznati pedijatar popljuvao i rekao da se samo dojea djeca doje na zahtjev, a djeca na umjetnoj prehrani MORAJU imati 6-7 obroka dnevno po 100-120 ml (za ovu dob).  bilo je pakleno dok obroke niso razrijedili jer T. nikako nije mogla popiti više od 70ml po obroku.
koristimo pre(kršitelj koda) kojim nisam baš zadovoljna, teško se rastapa, skup je, a mala mi ponekad, nako svega dva sata djeluje gladna.  ima i jake vjetrove i ponekad grčeve a ne usudjujem se promijeniti hranu (po savjetu pedijatra).  inače ima mjesec dana.

----------


## Elias

Mama Njoza hvala na savjetima, pročitala sam taj članak kao i sve ostale na ovom sajtu.

Situacija kod mene je bila dosta gadna, jer nije bilo pitanje samo pre ranog rođenja djeteta, male porođajne težine, već i žutice koja je trajala preko mjesec dana. Ja sam se trudila iz petnih žila da dojim i to skoro 2 mjeseca, nisam posustajala premda sam pred kraj umjesto podrške okoline dobijala dosta negativnog feedbacka (u stilu da izgladnjujem dijete, itd). Kad čitam vaše odgovore kao da vidim sebe, 24 sata na cici, kada ga stustim s ruku 5 minuta odmah se budi, nervozan plać non-stop, a ja sve očajnija. Ne moram reći da sam 1. mjesec samo smizdrila, ali se nisam dala, probala sam sve, ali Marko jednostavno nikako da smogne snage da povuće moje mlijeko. Jedino što je dobivao ako dam se izdojila i ponudila mu na boćicu, ali i to me bilo strah, jer su mi svi pametni govorili da će zaboraviti cicu. On i dan danas nije zaboravio cicu, to mu je najveća utjeha i sreća, ali i dalje ne zna povući. Moje uporno izdajanje je vjerojatno rezultiralo da i danas imam nešto malo mlijeka. 

Drugi peh sam imala nakon bolnice, kada smo se vratili kući, da sam pokupila neku bakterijsku virozu želuca i slijedeće dane provela u visokoj temperaturi, povraćanju i proljevu. Naravno da tako malo i nejako djete ne zarazim nisam dojila, a vjerojatno od cijelog stresa bolnice i temperature, mlijeko je gotovo stalo. Ja se i dalje nisam predavala, ali više nije bilo šanse da mlijeko krene. 

Sada Marko ima 3 mjeseca i hrani se adaptiranim mlijekom, a cica 3 do 4 puta dnevno, prije obroka, kako sam rekla kao utjeha i vjerojatno nešto malo izvuće, pa dok traje, traje. Ja sam svaki put tako tužna i moram priznati ljubomorna kada čujem i vidim da druga mama doji.

----------


## Mima

Ha ha - baš mi je drago da djeca moraju imati 6,7 obroka po 100-120 ml   :Rolling Eyes:  .. Lea je bila nedonošče i imala 2300 kad je došla doma i po obroku je jela nekad i 20 ml. Ona SAD sa 15 mjeseci nekad pojede 120 ml (200 ml joj je maksimum maksimuma). Dijete bi trebalo jesti oko 125-150 ml/po kg težine, a između obroka bi trebalo proći 3 sata - ali mi smo Leu dok je bila mala nekad hranili i svaka dva sata. Lea je jela količinski po tom pravilu dok sa nekih 5 mjeseci nije dostignula količinu od oko 800 ml mlijeka dnevno, koju nikad nije povećala.

----------

> Imaš ti ili doktori kakvu teoriju zašto se to dogodilo??


Ništa.

Našla sam se u totalno suludoj poziciji, jer sam s K imala problema prvih deset dana, nije znao primit cicu, pa bi bilo histerije, meni je mlijeko doslovno štrcalo na drugi kraj sobe dok sam se luftala, i forsirali, forsirali i sve je na kraju bilo ok, i onda rodim bebu koja ZNA, mislim, od prvog dojenja u bolnici je čvrsto, pravilno primio cicu, mlijeko je došlo dva dana nakon poroda, bilo ga je, i onda odjednom ništa :/

----------


## imported_Zvončica

E baš o tome razmišljam već neko vrijeme... Znači moguće je...
Baš mije žao što se loše osjećaš. 
Znam da glupo zvuči ali zaista se probaj ne živcirati... Držim fige!

----------


## Ancica

Kaj se tice primjedbe naslovnog posta, stav Rode je da se informacije o ispravnom hranjenju adaptiranim mlijekom, ukljucujuci i koju vrstu, pripremu, koliko i na koji nacin, trebaju potraziti i dobiti od zdravstvenog djelatnika.  Stoga na ovom forumu nije predvideno mjesto za pruzanje takvih informacija.

Znaci, ukoliko roditelj ima pitanja o upotrebi adaptiranog mlijeka, preporucamo da se on/a konzultira sa lijecnikom djeteta.

----------


## Marijam

Jel' to znači da se na ovom forumu ne može/ne smije razgovarati o tome?

----------


## Ancica

Ja bih rekla da je to tocno.

----------


## anchie76

Ajdmo polako...

Roda zaista preporuca da se treba savjetovati s lijecnikom o prehrani adaptiranom, da ne treba kupovati mlijeko na svoju ruku bez savjeta pedijatra...

Nas je propust sto nismo do sada (do ovog topica) uvidjeli da nismo stavili u pravila foruma da ne dozvoljavamo "preporuke" za odredjenje proizvodjace adaptiranih... Ne mislim nuzno doslovce na "preporuke", nego za generalno razgovaranje o tome koje je mlijeko bolje jer zaista mislimo da to treba lijecnik odrediti.

No svakako mislim da ovdje mozete istresti svoje frustracije, razmisljanja i nedoumice oko prestanka dojenja.  Zaista je grozan osjecaj kad mame planiraju dojiti i ni ne razmisljaju o opciji ne-dojenja, i onda iz nekog razloga s dojenjem krene sve u krivom smjeru   :Sad:    To je zaista strasno, i zasigurno jaaako stresno...  Cure imate moju punu podrsku...  Probajte ne trositi previse vremena na tugovanje zbog neuspjeha, i gristi se.  Dale ste sve od sebe i to je ono sto se broji.  Ponekad zaista ulete vise sile, i na neke stvari se zaista ne moze utjecati.  Steta je zderati se zbog toga...  Uzivajte u svojoj djeci, vasa djeca vas trebaju nasmijane bez obzira dojili vi ili ne   :Love:

----------


## Ancica

anchie, prekrasno si to rekla   :Heart:

----------


## Marijam

No svejedno, ne čine li vam se ta pravila malo diskriminirajuća prema mamama koje uz najbolju volju ne mogu dojiti i još ne smiju niti izmijeniti iskustva na forumu koji propagira pomoć i podršku mamama i tatama?  Ne vjerujem da roditeljstvo čini isključivo dojenje.  Niste baš demokratični.

----------


## apricot

> Ne vjerujem da roditeljstvo čini isključivo dojenje.


Naravno da ne čini - zato na Forumu i postoje 32 roditeljska podforuma: od problema sa začećem do škola i autosjedalica.
Ali preporučivanje vrsta adaptiranog mlijeka svakako ne pripada "dojećeim" podforumima, kolikogod potreba za njime nastala zbog nemogućnosti dojenja.




> Niste baš demokratični.


Mislim da ovo nema veze sa demokratičnošću (je li itko napao annabellu ili bilo koju curu koja nije mogla/htjela dojiti?), nego sa sukobom "interesa" - ne bi li bilo neobično na forumu Udruge čija je jedna od glavnih aktivnosti promicanje dojenja... reklamirati nadomjestke za majčino mlijeko.

Naravno da mame, kako je i anchie76 rekla, uvijek mogu tražiti suosjećanje, potporu... bilo što... ali promicati određenu (bilo koju) "marku"... nema smisla.
Ne ovdje.

----------


## anchie76

Marijam

Pa naravno da roditeljstvo ne cini iskljucivo dojenje.  Ako si procitala moj prijasnji post, mogla si vidjeti da je roditeljstvo puno vise od dojenja   :Wink:  

Roda se vodi preporukama LLLI-ja (Svjetske Lige za Dojenje), i njihova je preporuka da mame ne uzimaju adaptirano mlijeko samoinicijativno, nego da se svakako posavjetuju s pedijatrom oko vrste mlijeka i daljnje strategije koristenja.

S obzirom da se vodimo po njihovim preporukama, iz tog razloga inzistiramo da mame ne preporucuju ad. mlijeko jedna drugoj nego da se ode do pedijatra po savjet, i zbog toga obeshrabrujemo takve teme na forumu, ne bi li potaknuli mame da se posavjetuju s nekim strucnim.




> ali promicati određenu (bilo koju) "marku"... nema smisla. 
> Ne ovdje.


Bez obzira bilo to ovdje ili ne, nasa je generalna strategija da mamama trebaju pomoci pedijatri u izboru. Nezahvalno je to sto mame jedne drugima preporucaju mlijeko na osnovu nekog osobnog vidjenja situacije, no to ne znaci da ce bas to mlijeko dobro odgovarati i drugom djetetu i odgovarati njegovim potrebama, a nije bas ni zgodno mijenjati stalno vrstu ad mlijeka (koliko znam, to se bas ne preporuca - mozda se varam jer zaista neznam puno na tu temu).  Iz tog razloga ne podrzavamo "promicanje odredjene marke" od strane mama, jer vjerujemo da samo strucna osoba treba odrediti koja vrsta ad mlijeka je najbolja za neko dijete.

----------


## Mima

Hm, da li se ne smije razgovarati i preporučivati marku adaptiranog mlijeka (što koliko shvaćam ne bi smjeli raditi niti pedijatri) ili se općenito ne smije razgovarati o prehrani adaptiranim mlijekom? Jeli primjerice moj post u kojem sam napisala koju količinu adaptiranog mlijeka bi dijete 'trebalo' jesti, a koju je moje jelo suprotan pravilima foruma?

----------


## Arijana

To o reklamiranju mogu shvatit, ali to za da pedijatar treba preporučit koliko, koje i kako mi nije jasno. Pa i na podforumu "Zdravlje djece" i "Dohrana" se savjeti dijele šakom i kapom i naravno da će se svi najprije posavjetovati sa svojim pedijatrom, a ne slijepo slušat nekoga sa ovog foruma. Mislim da je isti slučaj i s adaptiranim mlijekom??

----------


## anchie76

> Jeli primjerice moj post u kojem sam napisala koju količinu adaptiranog mlijeka bi dijete 'trebalo' jesti, a koju je moje jelo suprotan pravilima foruma?


Pa bojim se da je, jer bi opet trebao pedijatar biti taj koji ce procjeniti jel dijete dovoljno jede  :/




> To o reklamiranju mogu shvatit, ali to za da pedijatar treba preporučit koliko, koje i kako mi nije jasno. Pa i na podforumu "Zdravlje djece" i "Dohrana" se savjeti dijele šakom i kapom i naravno da će se svi najprije posavjetovati sa svojim pedijatrom, a ne slijepo slušat nekoga sa ovog foruma. Mislim da je isti slučaj i s adaptiranim mlijekom??


Mozda se tako cini... No nece se bas roditelji odluciti samostalno lijeciti dijete na osnovu savjeta s foruma (nadam se   :Laughing:  ), ali se bojim da previse roditelja samostalno kupuje adaptirano bez prijasnjeg savjetovanja s pedijatrom.  Prehrana adaptiranim nosi svoje rizike, i vjerujem da bi roditelji trebali biti upoznati s njima, i zajedno s pedijatrom odluciti koje adaptirano bi bilo najbolje za njihovo dijete u datim okolnostima.

----------


## ninet

Ne znam cure, ja imam obicaj kad dodjem kod nekog, ponasati se prema pravilima koja u toj kuci vaze, ma koliko se meni ista cinila cudna ili nelogicna. U nekoj kuci se izuvaju cipele...u nekoj ne...u nekoj se nesto jede, u drugoj ne, pozdravlja ovako ili onako...
E tako i sa forumima. Ja ovaj shvatam kao produzenu ruku Udruge kojoj je jedan od osnovnih ciljeva promocija dojenja. Utvrdjen je i stav Udruge prema adaptiranom i ne vidim zasto bih se ja sad bunila jer ne mogu pricati ovdje o tome...Naci cu gdje mogu, a ovdje cu isto tako naci milion roditeljskih tema na koje cu se ukljuciti. Ako su vec pravila takva kakva jesu, zasto insistirati da bude drukcije? Pa ima jos more foruma o kojima se diskutuje o formuli i sigurno ne manje kvalitetno nego sto bi ovdje.

----------


## Mima

Sudeći baš po postovima na ovoj temi roditelji baš i ne dobivaju dobre savjete o prehrani adaptiranim mlijekom od pedijatara - teško je čak doći do informacije koliko bi dijete trebalo uzimati adaptiranog mlijeka; pa se onda oslanjaju na podatke koje daju proizvođači, i kad im dijete ne jede toliko misle da ne jede dovoljno. Ono što se standardno čuje od liječnika kad se požalite da dijete ne jede dovoljno je da ne jede jer se vi nervirate i da se na taj način stvara začarani krug - dakle, nešto što posve sigurno ne podiže samopouzdanje roditelja. Zato je izmjena iskustava među roditeljima i o ovoj temi važna, a mjesta kao ovaj forum su dobra mjesta za to - mene su, recimo, u danima kad mi je dijete došlo kući iz bolnice informacije sa podforuma Nedonoščad na forumu MAme i bebe doslovce spasile. Stvarno mi je žao što je ovo zabranjena tema na ovom forumu.

----------


## Bubica

Ja sam mama koja je imala neuspješno dojenje i rano uvela adaptirano. U potpunosti podupirem tezu da se o vrti adaptiranog koje će se dati djetetu treba odlučiti isključivo na savjet pedijatra ili patronažne. Kao i o tome treba li djetetu dati vode, koliko treba jesti, a pogotovo u kojim omjerima jer to je određeno deklaracijama i po meni tu ne bi trebalo eksperimentirati...

Liječnici nemaju pravo reklamirati i favorizirati pojedino adaptirano ali imaju pravo preporučiti ono koje djetetu, po nustritivnim karakteristikama, najbolje odgovara...

----------


## Bubica

puno tipfelera, sorry

----------


## Arijana

Ninet, slažem se s tobom, ali ne mogu da se ne zapitam zašto se misli da će na ovu temu netko slijepo slušat savjete i tako možebitno naškodit djetetu, a recimo savjeti o homeopatiji i biljnim preparatima prolaze, a mogu biti daleko opasniji za zdravlje od krive mliječne formule.

----------


## Mamita

možda je riješenje da anchi prebaci temu na dohranu ili sl. a ne tako odmah napadati majke koje ne doje.

još jedan krasan način za tjeranje ljudi s ovog foruma.

žena treba pomoć i savjet. šta joj trebamo reći da ga potraži negdje drugdje?

----------


## Arijana

Mislim da Anchie76 nije nikoga napala, samo je iznjela neka pravila.

----------


## Nik

Mislim da je ovo prepucavanje besmisleno. Cure koje se slamaju u svoje SLOBODNO VRIJEME imaju pravo odrediti pravila igre kako bi kako bi njihov angažman imao onu nakanu za koju se zalažu. 
Mislim da nije važno je li netko zbog svoje greške ili zbog sticaja okolnosti prestao dojiti. Činjenica je da od pedijatara često nema velike pomoći. Meni je rekla bez obzira koju vrstu odaberete sve je to isto, na pitanje koliko rekla je samo: "Nakon dojenja mu ponudite pa koliko popije" ????
 Ja sam tri mjeseca isključivo dojila moram reći mukotrpno i uz svesrdnu pomoć SOS telefona. Ponovo:  :Love:   Hvala !
Sada želim uz pomoć adaptiranog održati dojenje što je duže moguće, no i za to trebam savjete. Trudila sam se davati minimalno adaptiranog da izbjegnam histeriju, ali sama sam s bebom gotovo cijeli dan. Već sam umorna od plača i bebinog nespavanja. 
Uspješni podoji su bili nešto najdivnije što sam u životu osjetila, a neuspješni nešto najgrore. I samo onaj tko je to doživio može razumjeti.
Prije dva dana sam pukla i dala mu po obroku 150 umjesto 90ml. Sve je slistio i svejedno dojio i između obroka i tri puta po noći. Tako da su moji planovi o smanjivanju količine adaptiranog za sada pali u vodu. Sada je puno veseliji i zadovoljniji. Danas je kakao četiri puta, pelene se raspadaju koliko ih napuni kad piški.  
Zanima me kako uspješno kombinirano hraniti bebu, voljela bih čuti vaša iskustva. Litala i apricot ako ovo ne može slobodno cenzurirajte.

----------


## Marijam

Poštujem pravila foruma tako da se više neću vraćati na ovu temu ali ne mogu da ipak ne iznesem neko svoje vidjenje.  Razumijem da je ovo forum za promicanje dojenja i to izrazito poštujem.  No, zašto bi to značilo da ne mogu pitati za iskustva drugih majki vezana za umjetnu prehranu?   Jasno da smo se mi svi prvo konzultirali s pedijatrom - u mom slučaju s pedijatrima ali nisam dobila informacije koje sam tražila niti su mi pomogli.    

Ovdje želim napomenuti da *reklamiranje bilo kojeg proizvoda nije bila moja namjera* niti bih to napravila. Navela sam ime proizvoda koji koristim - pa zar to ne radimo na ovom forumu i kad je riječ o lijekovima, igračkama, liječnicima?

Ovaj forum mi je pomogao tijekom cijele moje problematične trudnoće - tu sam našla odgovore na skoro sva pitanja i probleme koji su me mučili.  Iskreno mi je žao što se u ovom, trenutno za mene i oju bebicu najvažnijem pitanju ne mogu osloniti na takvu pomoć.

----------


## Elias

Moram priznati da sam iznenađena budnom reakcijom na ovom postu, a naročito reakcijom "Roda" i ostaje vrlo gorak okus u ustima samom činjenicom da nisam mama koja isključivo doji već daje a. mlijeko. 

Ja sam također jedna od onih mama ranije koja je spomenula koje adaptirano mlijeko koristi i nikako s razlogom da propagiram proizvođaca ili da zagovaram hranu koju dajem svom djetetu. 

Ne znam kako je bilo tko dobio dojam da se tu radi o reklami i kako je itko dobio dojam da je ijedna mama na ovom topicu uvela adaptirano mlijeko bez konzultacije s pedijatrom. Pače, tako nešto nitko nije napisao, a kamoli hintao. Mislim da iza svega stoji samo dobra namjera da mame savjetima pomognu drugima.

Iskustva drugim mama koje sam dobila su mi samo pomogle da potvrdim moje sumnje u svezi prehrane adaptiranim mlijekom, jer vjerujte ne prođe dan da ne žalim što nemam dovoljnog svojeg mlijeka i što sumljam u pravi odobir određenog mlijeka.

----------


## apricot

Iskreno, ja stvarno ne znam kamo bih ovo prebacila.

Nadam se da se nitko nije osjetio prozvanim ili napadnutim - mislim da to nikome nije bila namjera.
Žao mi je ako itko misli da ga se osuđuje ili kategorizira - to stvarno nije istina.
Kao što ja osobno (dakle, to nije stav Rode) ne dopuštam da se "spominju" hodalice i takva pomagala, tako mislim da je čudno na podforumu o dojenju razgovarati o adaptiranom. 

Elias, možeš pogledati na nekom topicu na dohrani koliko su burne reakcije bile i pri spominjanju jednog poznatog proizvođač/aice organski uzgojenog voća i povrća. Ali, tu nitko nije skočio na "Rode" iako su Rode i tamo sudjelovale sa svojim komentarima.
Adaptirano mlijeko jest` malo osjetljivija tema, pogotovo ako pretpostavimo da ga rijetko tko daje iz komocije, već zbog problema koji su nastali pri dojenju. I nama je zbog toga žao. Vjerujte da bismo mi bile najsretnije kada bi dojenje uspijevalo kod svih mama i sa svom djecom. To, nažalost, nije tako.

----------


## Elias

Skužila sam ... ni riječi više o adaptiranom, ovo nije mjesto za tu raspravu. Jedino ne znam baš da sam skočila na "Rode", samo sam tužna što na ovom forumu ne mogu podjeliti svoje muke "po adaptiranom" s drugim srodnim mamama. Ja sam baš mislila da ću naći podršku po tom pitanju. 

Miiiiiijaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuu.

----------


## Mima

Da li je onda razmjena iskustava o prehrani adaptiranim mlijekom zabranjena na podforumu Dojenje ili na čitavom Rodinom forumu?

----------


## Arijana

Prebacite cijelu priču na dohranu, jer adaptirano je ipak, na svu sreću, u večini slučajeva dohrana.

----------


## Mamasita

> Ne znam cure, ja imam obicaj kad dodjem kod nekog, ponasati se prema pravilima koja u toj kuci vaze, ma koliko se meni ista cinila cudna ili nelogicna. U nekoj kuci se izuvaju cipele...u nekoj ne...u nekoj se nesto jede, u drugoj ne, pozdravlja ovako ili onako...
> E tako i sa forumima. Ja ovaj shvatam kao produzenu ruku Udruge kojoj je jedan od osnovnih ciljeva promocija dojenja. Utvrdjen je i stav Udruge prema adaptiranom i ne vidim zasto bih se ja sad bunila jer ne mogu pricati ovdje o tome...


Potpisujem

Drage cure, žao mi je što vam dojenje nije uspjelo i kužim da imate potrebu o tome pisati, ALI...

Probajte zamisliti ovakvu situaciju:
Recimo da ja trenutno imam problema s dojenjem.
Recimo da mi beba trenutno urla od bjesa nakon podoja jer npr. prolazi kroz fazu skoka u razvoju.
Recimo da sam ja izbezumljena i nemam pojma što se događa, ali čula sam za Udrugu Roda i odlučim se otići na njihov forum zatražiti pomoć.
Recimo da sam postavila pitanje na forumu, ali dok čekam odgovor, čitam što god mogu naći, dok mi bebica i dalje plače pored mene.
Recimo da naletim na vaš topic o adaptiranom i pročitam kako su vaše bebice sretne, smirene i zadovoljne.....
Recimo da na moje pitanje još sljedećih pola sata ne stiže odgovor a beba mi i dalje vrišti.
Recimo da ja više ne mogu slušati to vrištanje i pošaljem MM-a po adaptirano, dam ga bebici, bebica se smiri.
Recimo da ja mislim da sam rješila problem i više ni ne čekam Rode da odgovore na moje pitanje.............

----------


## annabella

Veoma mi je žao što svoja iskustva ne možemo izmijeniti i možda nekome pomoči tko se bude nažalost našao u takvoj situaciji. Meni je bilo jako teško jer mi nitko nije mogao dati savjet. Naime naša pedijatrica je bila na godišnjem, a kada sam se obratila za pomoč drugoj ona mi je rekla da je to sve isto i da je svejedno koje uzmem. A patronažna me obilazi često da boli glava. Kada sam poslala supruga u ljekarnu da kupi neko koje mu preporuče naravno uvalili su mu najskuplje, možda je i najkvalitetnije, ali ni ne mora značiti. A o preporuci o upotrebi su mu rekli:"Pa piše vam sve na kutiji!" Može li beba od 3 tj. pojesti uz dojenje 100 ml? Može kada je izgladnjela nakon 3 dana vrištanja! 

Samo zbog toga sam pokrenula ovaj topic, a ne radi promiđbe hranjenja adaptiranim mlijekom ili promiđbe pojedinih proizvoda!

Samo napominjem da mi je, vjerojatno kao i mnogim majkama, jako žao što nisam mogla dojiti, ali tko može pustiti malu bebicu od nekoliko dana ili tjedana da plače zbog GLADI?!

Na kraju, pošto vidim da se oko ovog topica digla velika prašina, molim administratoricu da ga briše!

----------

A ja molim da se administratorica suzdrži još barem 5min dok ja ne napišem svoj sastavak




> ninet prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne znam cure, ja imam obicaj kad dodjem kod nekog, ponasati se prema pravilima koja u toj kuci vaze, ma koliko se meni ista cinila cudna ili nelogicna. U nekoj kuci se izuvaju cipele...u nekoj ne...u nekoj se nesto jede, u drugoj ne, pozdravlja ovako ili onako...
> E tako i sa forumima. Ja ovaj shvatam kao *produzenu ruku Udruge* kojoj je jedan od osnovnih ciljeva promocija dojenja. Utvrdjen je i stav Udruge prema adaptiranom i ne vidim *zasto bih se ja sad bunila jer ne mogu pricati ovdje o tome...*
> 
> 
> Potpisujem
> 
> ...


Citiram oba posta jer imam na oba komentar.

Prvo, *ninet* - ne se ljutit na mene, ne odnosi se direktno na tebe i tvoje shvaćanje foruma, ali ima veze s onim što ja odavno pišem izgleda uzalud - ako je forum produžena ruka Udruge, onda ipak stoji moja teza da se po njegovim članovima, i onima iz Udruge i onima koji to nisu, stvara onaj 'prvi dojam' o samoj Udruzi. Novi članovi NEĆE obratit puno pažnje na potpise i što kome piše, ima li ta osoba status člana ili ne. Neki dojmovi su super, neki bacaju jako loše svjetlo na rad Udruge na prvu loptu. 

A bunila bi se (ja osobno, ne ti ili netko treći) zato što, ako je ovo otvoreni forum na kojem se roditelji koji NISU članovi Udruge mogu informirati o svemu vezanom uz roditeljstvo, onda i adaptirano mlijeko tu spada. Pod dohranu, ili gdje već, meni se čak učinilo ok što je na problemima jer ja davanje adaptiranog i vidim kao problem. Em mi je žao što moram uopće davat, em sam lijena dizat se x puta i pravit bočicu umjesto da ga samo prikačim na cicu. To sam još odavno izjavila na topicu 'zašto dojite', post je još uvijek tamo.

A *mamasita*...da ti odgovorim na ovo o čitanju - većina mama koje dolaze na ovaj forum su pametne žene koje neće sjedit i samo refreshat DVA topica, odnosno svoj i prvi na koji su naletile, nego će u tih idućih pola sata imat dovoljno mozga u glavi da pročitaju i dalje, i vidjet pored jednog malog topica o adaptiranom njih trideset u kojima se diskutiraju sve ove stvari, od skoka u razvoju, preko grčeva i pravilnog položaja, do mastitisa i konačno sitih i smirenih bebica. Jer bilo koja mama s imalo soli u glavi će pootvarat SVE topice na podforumima posvećenima dojenju da bi vidjele postoji li još nekakav odgovor na njihovo pitanje.

A globalno, ja sam se, nakon više od dvije godine na ovom forumu, nadobudno javila na ovaj topic s doslovnim grčem u želudcu jer sam ZNALA da će na kraju doći do ovakve rasprave, i da ćemo se nas nekoliko, koliko god je to umotano u celofan, puse i lijepe riječi, osjetiti izolirano i jadno.

Jer, prihvatili vi to ili ne, mi IMAMO PROBLEM, o kojem NE SMIJEMO pričati - u par postova je to bilo prvo samo o spominjanju marki, ali je preraslo u to da se adaptirano mlijeko ne smije spominjati ni u kakvom kontekstu. 

Znači ja se *ne smijem* pojadat koliko mi je bed, i koliko sam plakala kad sam shvatila da je moje dijete nakon tjedan dana plakanja i histerije konačno zaspalo, i *ne smijem* se pojadat koliko mi je bio bed kad sam vidjela da vaga za mjesec dana pokazuje prirast težine od samo 200g. 

I ne smijem upozorit druge mame da je nekad ipak moguće da se nakon jednog sasvim uspješnog dojenja, i pored svih informacija i edukacije, pored svih sila mojeg mentalnog sklopa koji je glasio 'ja sam dojila, ja ću dojiti, ja dojim', MOGUĆE da se s drugom ili trećom bebom dogodi pi*darija. Zašto? *Jer sam prema LLLu i WHOu, a i Udruzi RODA, ja nekakav 'freak of nature'*. Ali nas frikova i iznimki koje valjda potvrđuju nekakvo pravilo ima puno više nego bi se reklo kad se gleda na statistiku.

Ali...whatever...Ja sam i dalje najbolja mama svojoj djeci, i onom koji je cicao ko sumanut 16 mjeseci i ovom koji cica kako kad a pije adaptirano.  :Heart:  

Just my 2 cents.

----------


## Arijana

> Probajte zamisliti ovakvu situaciju:
> Recimo da ja trenutno imam problema s dojenjem.
> Recimo...........
> 
> Recimo da ja više ne mogu slušati to vrištanje i pošaljem MM-a po adaptirano, dam ga bebici, bebica se smiri.
> Recimo da ja mislim da sam rješila problem i više ni ne čekam Rode da odgovore na moje pitanje.............


Pa onda recimo... da ti i nisi bila previše zainteresirana za riješavanje problema oko dojenja, jer si za adaptirano čula i prije ove teme. (recimo - hipotetski, naravno)
A recimo i to da probleme oko dojenja ne bi riješavala ni tražila odgovore na podforumu *Dohrana* i zato i kažem da temu treba tamo otvorit, a nitko me ne sluša :/ 
I još bih rekla da meni ovdje nijedna mama nije ostavila dojam da joj je bebica presretna i zadovoljna adaptiranim, nego su me zadivile svojom upornošću sa održavanjem i nastavkom dojenja unatoč problemima.

----------


## Arijana

Anči, pisale smo u isto vrijeme!
Potpisujem od riječi do riječi!

----------

> I još bih rekla da meni ovdje nijedna mama nije ostavila dojam da joj je bebica presretna i zadovoljna adaptiranim, nego su me zadivile svojom upornošću sa održavanjem i nastavkom dojenja unatoč problemima.


A, a, a...Ispravak netočnog navoda...  :Grin:  Ma moram ja...

Moje dijete JE presretno i zadovoljno otkad sam uvela adaptirano - ali bio bi sretan da sam uvela pseću kakicu da prostite, jer je konačno SIT. 

JA sam ta koja je ljuta, frustrirana, umorna i tužna zbog toga što umjesto moje cice navlači komad gume.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## apricot

> Znači ja se *ne smijem* pojadat koliko mi je bed, i koliko sam plakala kad sam shvatila da je moje dijete nakon tjedan dana plakanja i histerije konačno zaspalo, i *ne smijem* se pojadat koliko mi je bio bed kad sam vidjela da vaga za mjesec dana pokazuje prirast težine od samo 200g. 
> 
> I ne smijem upozorit druge mame da je nekad ipak moguće da se nakon jednog sasvim uspješnog dojenja, i pored svih informacija i edukacije, pored svih sila mojeg mentalnog sklopa koji je glasio 'ja sam dojila, ja ću dojiti, ja dojim', MOGUĆE da se s drugom ili trećom bebom dogodi pi*darija. Zašto? *Jer sam prema LLLu i WHOu, a i Udruzi RODA, ja nekakav 'freak of nature'*. Ali nas frikova i iznimki koje valjda potvrđuju nekakvo pravilo ima puno više nego bi se reklo kad se gleda na statistiku.


Anči, iz kojega posta (bilo člana ili nečlana Udruge) si ti ovo shvatila?
Ja sam pročešljala cijeli topic nekoliko puta i nisam pronašla. To bi onda bila diskriminacija, a ona je na ovom Forumu zabranjena u bilo kojem obliku.

----------


## apricot

*annabella*, ti si otvorila topic pa te molim da kažeš gdje da ga prebacim: na dohranu ili grupu 0-1?

----------


## Marijam

Ne znam da li je topic prebačen negdje drugdje ali to sada i nije bitno.  Također rekla sam da se neću vraćati na ovu temu ali ipak moram  :/ .  Slažem se s Anči i nažalost osjećam se kao i ona.  Jer:




> No svakako mislim da ovdje mozete istresti svoje frustracije, razmisljanja i nedoumice oko prestanka dojenja.  Zaista je grozan osjecaj kad mame planiraju dojiti i ni ne razmisljaju o opciji ne-dojenja, i onda iz nekog razloga s dojenjem krene sve u krivom smjeru     To je zaista strasno, i zasigurno jaaako stresno...  Cure imate moju punu podrsku...  Probajte ne trositi previse vremena na tugovanje zbog neuspjeha, i gristi se.  Dale ste sve od sebe i to je ono sto se broji.  Ponekad zaista ulete vise sile, i na neke stvari se zaista ne moze utjecati.  Steta je zderati se zbog toga...  Uzivajte u svojoj djeci, vasa djeca vas trebaju nasmijane bez obzira dojili vi ili ne


Dakle slobodne smo istresti frustracije ali ne i potražiti savjet niti iznijeti iskustva.  Pa da ostanemo frustrirane i potražimo savjete i pomoć na drugim siteovima i forumima?  Nažalost, tako će i biti, barem u mom slučaju.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Pa da ostanemo frustrirane i potražimo savjete i pomoć na drugim siteovima i forumima? Nažalost, tako će i biti, barem u mom slučaju.


zašto nažalost?
meni je baš drago da postoji dovoljno roditeljskih foruma i sajtova pa ljudi na svakom od njih mogu naći nešto što neće naći na nekom drugom.

pa ovdje ima veliki broj roditelja koji su korisnici više foruma jer na taj način mogu pričati baš o svemu što žele, ovisno o afinitetima foruma. 

vuk sit, koza cijela   :Wink:

----------


## Arijana

> Ne znam da li je topic prebačen negdje drugdje ali to *sada i nije bitno*.


Jest bitno je, drugim mamama.
I stvarno je dosta sa prepucavanjem, jer ipak su samo iznesena neka pravila koja su takva kakva jesu.
Annabella, otvori temu na Dohrani. 8)

----------


## ivarica

lutonjica je dobro rekla. velik je broj foruma, nijedan nije konkurentski, medusobno se dopunjavaju.

meni je ovaj topik takoder otvorio oci, par godina sam administrirala rodine forume i ne sjecam se ovog problema. rodin forum nije tu iz prvenstvenog razloga podrske roditeljima vec sirenja rodine vizije. izgleda da ovog trenutka to korisnicima nije najjasnije, i mi, osoblje, ocito moramo poraditi na tome.

----------


## apricot

sada selim na dohranu.

----------


## Mima

I ja mislim da morate razjasniti pravila; mene je vrlo iznenadila činjenica da je zabranjeno razmjenjivati iskustva o prehrani djece adaptiranim mlijekom (a još uvijek ne shvaćam da li je to zabranjeno na cijelom forumu ili samo na podforumu o dojenju), naime u proteklih godinu dana otkad sam rodila nebrojeno puta sam na forumu pisala o problemima koje imam sa hranjenjem djeteta, odgovarala sam na teme koje su otvarane o hranjenju adaptiranim (čak i pod imenima marki hrane); znači čitavo vrijeme sam nesvjesno kršila pravila ovog foruma a nitko me na to nije upozorio. Potpuno se slažem da vlasnici foruma imaju pravo odrediti pravila kakva žele, mi pak imamo pravo odlučiti sviđa li nam se ili ne sviđa forum sa takvim pravilima.

----------


## BusyBee

Ni meni se ne svidja "pravilo" ne pricanja o adaptiranom na ovom forumu. Evo i zasto (iz prve ruke):

Informacije koje dobijete od medicinskih djelatnika, ako ih trazite (jer "sve vam lijepo pise na kutiji"), vrlo su cesto jednako tocne kao i one o dojenju + obojane su pristranoscu prema onom proizvodjacu koji je lijecnika sponzorirao s vise sredstava taj mjesec. NEMA objektivne informacije o formuli pogodnoj za dijete.

Mislim da bi bilo jako korisno i vazno da mame i na ovom forumu mogu dobiti informaciju (iz iskustva drugih mama) o tome kako se neko mlijeko rastvara u vodi (ima li grudvica, je li gusto ili rijetko), koliko je normalno da dijete jede, u kojim razmacima i kako dijete podnosi pojedino mlijeko... koje mlijeko kupiti kad dijete ima x ili y problem. To su stvari koje vrlo cesto gore spominjani strucnjaci NE ZNAJU i uvijek guraju trenutno "sponzorsko" mlijeko (cast izuzecima, ali vrlo cesto sam cula da je nekoj mami pedijatar rekao da uzme x mlijeko jer je najbolje, a ne znam po cemu jer se nije radilo o formuli specificnoj za odredjenu tegobu vec obicnoj formuli).

Razocarana sam ako mislite da mame koje ne doje (cak i one koje ne doje po vlastitom izboru) nemaju pravo dobiti ovakvu edukativnu informaciju na ovom forumu.
A za one kojima takve informacije trebaju odmah, evo linka na drugi forum:  Prehrana adaptiranim mlijekom

----------


## BusyBee

> Jel' to znači da se na ovom forumu ne može/ne smije razgovarati o tome? 
> Ja bih rekla da je to tocno.


Apricot, oprosti, ali ovo JE dikriminacija.

----------


## ms. ivy

busybee, kaj nije to protiv pravila jer je udruga potpisnica ibfan-a... ili tako nešto...  :? ufff, mene to pitanje isto muči u zadnje vrijeme a nigdje ne mogu pronaći info.

nadležne, može li objašnjenje? i to bi stvarno trebalo pisati na nekom vidljivom mjestu, da više ne dolazi do ovakvih situacija.

----------


## daisy2005

Ja sam mama koja je bila 1000 posto uvjerena da će dojiti do 1. godine, a onda ću vidjeti kako ću zbog posla. Na žalost, meni su problemi s dojenjem uzrokovali veliku frustraciju i tugu. Moja beba nije htjela cicati ni pod razno. To je doslovno bilo mučenje za njega, jer je vrištao i otimao se- meni prestrašan prizor. Ja sam se 2 mjeseca izdajala s VELIKOM MUKOM, 3 puta mi je nestalo mlijeko pa sam se svaki put po 2 dana "na prazno izdajala" (svaka 2 sata) da navučem mlijeko, jer on nije htio vući. Rezultat: kronično upaljene bradavice, koje su od mog natezanja pumpicom krvarile itd. Kontaktirala sam od RODA, do LLL direktno, koga god se dalo pitati za bilo kakav savjet i pokušavala...

Meni je forum RODA i u trudnoći jako puno značio i sada mi znači i to ističem gdje god dođem. Shvaćam da je jedna od glavnih stvari RODA osvijestiti ljude o bitnosti dojenja, ali mi je isto tako jako žao da se roditelji koji nisu mogli dojiti moraju obratiti drugim forumima. S mog stajališta mogu reći da tko ne zna što znači ne dojiti, a to jako želiš, sretan je i ne zna kakvu krivnju mama može osjećati zbog toga (ja sam u početku non-stop plakala kad sam bebi davala umjetnu hranu). Prestrašno je kad čuješ non-stop da svaka žena može dojiti, a ti ne možeš... Osjećaš se doslovno k'o najgora mama na svijetu... Osjećaj samoosuđivanja, krivnje, nesposobnosti koji sam ja osjećala zbog dojenja je zasjenio moje loše iskustvo s poroda, na veliko...

Nekim ženama je jako teško uspostaviti dojenje, ali treba se truditi jer je DOJENJE JAKO BITNO. Na žalost, neke od nas to nisu uspjele uz najveći mogući trud i volju i to je činjenica... Nemojte nas tjerati na druge forume, niti nas pretjerano osuđivati zbog toga, jer samo mi znamo kako nam je teško...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Nisam za to da se na RODI raspravlja o tome koje je adaptirano mlijeko bolje, ali sam za to da se prihvati činjenica da i takve mame postoje i da nisu najgore na svijetu...  :Love:

----------


## flower

meni je ostalo nejasno u ovoj diskusiji nekoliko stvari:
1. da li se neadekvatim smatra da se o adapt. mlijeku govori na podforumu dojenje (ok, to mogu razumjeti i ako je tako onda je samo mod. trebao pozdraviti mamu koja je zapocela temu i prebaciti topik na dohranu i diskusija ide dalje)
2. da li se smatra da je diskusija o adapt. neadekvatna uopce za Rodin forum (e to ne mogu shvatiti jer mame koje ne doje nisu one koje nisu u skladu s rodinom vizijom i sl., one jednostavno ne doje iz xyz razloga i mogu biti velike promotorice dojenja i na pravom su mjestu, ako to jos nisu postale, da to postanu i doje svoje sljedece dijete ili promijene svoje stavove - ja tu vidim prekrasnu priliku za razgovor i diskusiju, pa cak i ako se govori o pripremi boce i sl.)

Ne treba zanemariti cinjenicu da ima Roda koje hrane svoju djecu adapt. ili su ih hranili tako da pozicija tih mami i njihovo znanje sigurno nije ugrozavajuce niti za jednu udrugu a pogotovo za Rodu.

Jasna pravila - svakako, diskriminacija po nacinu hranjenja   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## flower

ako odustanemo od diskusija (i zabranimo ih) koje je adapt. mlijeko bolje (a takvih disk. je izuzetno malo) onda cemo morati stroze i po svim drugim podforumima od epiziotomije, epiduralne (da se vratim Rodinim korjenima), sudjelovanju u porodu, ocu pri porodu i sl.... stvarima....

----------


## Lutonjica

> Nisam za to da se na RODI raspravlja o tome koje je adaptirano mlijeko bolje, ali sam za to da se prihvati činjenica da i takve mame postoje i da nisu najgore na svijetu


ja ne znam koliko puta moramo naglasiti da *ama baš nitko* ovdje ne misli da su mame koje djecu hrane adaptiranim "loše" (a kamoli najgore na svijetu).

----------


## Mima

Koliko ja shvaćam po Kodu koji se spominje zabranjeno je reklamirati adaptirana mlijeka; pa bi tvrdnja 'mlijeko X je bolje od mlijeka Y" ili 'mlijeko X je najsličnije majčinom mlijeku' sigurno kršila Kod; no napisati kako se mlijeko X rastvara u vodi, ili zašto od mlijeka Y dijete može imati zelenu stolicu - ne vidim kako bi to kršilo Kod. 

Evo jednog primjera - baš nedavno je netko na forumu pitao bi li djetetu promjenio hranu iz X u Y, ja znam da pedijatri često kod pojave najmanjeg problema odmah savjetuju promjenu hrane jer je i nama bilo tako, samo na spomen grčića naša pedijatrica predložila nam je uvođenje nove hrane; no kako se kontroliramo i kod drugog pedijatra (onog prodojećeg   :Grin:  ) on nam je savjetovao da nikako ne mijenjamo hranu jer ćemo tek onda biti posve zbunjeni i nećemo znati odakle problemi, savjet se pokazao sjajnim (kao i svi ostali savjeti dotičnog pedijatra uostalom), i ja zaista imam potrebu podijeliti taj savjet sa roditeljima koji su u istoj dilemi, i mislim da razmjena takvih iskustava niti na koji način ne krši Kod.

----------


## BusyBee

ms. ivy, stalno se govori da otvoreni forum NIJE udruga, prema tome, a pod pretpostavkom da roda nema financijske koristi od toga sto dozvoljavamo da si mame pruze podrsku i informaciju o adaptiranom mlijeku, nema nikakve veze sto je Roda clanica IBFANA.

----------


## renata

> Nisam za to da se na RODI raspravlja o tome koje je adaptirano mlijeko bolje, ali sam za to da se prihvati činjenica da i takve mame postoje i da nisu najgore na svijetu...


koliko puta moramo napisati i kako vas uvjeriti da nitko od nas to ne misli niti je ikad napisao? meni se cini da u tome sto ste same isfrustrirane neuspjesnim dojenjem vise predbacujete same sebi nego sto vam itko drugi predbacuje. 
naravno da niste lose mame!! i dosta sam razmisljala o tome kako bih se nosila sa svojim neuspjehom u dojenju i shvacam kako se osjecate.

na ovom podforumu ste uvijek dobrodosle ako zelite izreci svoje frustracije vezano uz to, potraziti savjet, ali onda samo trebate biti spremne i dopustiti da vam se ukaze ukoliko jos uvijek ima mogucnosti produljiti dojenje, dakle nainformacije koje bi isle u smjeru promocije dojenja.

dojenje zahtjeva upornost, tvrdoglavost. i dojenje jedne bebe, kao i promocija dojenja opcenito. 

zamislite kako je isto nama tesko kad procitamo neki slucaj i znamo da se eventualno s dojenjem jos nesto moglo, ili jos uvijek moze, a istovremeno shvacamo kako je mami tesko i koliko joj treba podrska i da joj se ne smije nabijati krivnja. ne mozes dvije stvari istovremeno.

i uz to se bojimo da topici o hranjenju adaptiranim ne eskaliraju u jednu lijepu opcu podrsku hranjenju bocicom. jer hranjenju bocicom NE treba promocija, previse je rasireno i ima krasnu podrsku industrije.

u ovom trenutku vam ne znam reci gdje je granica, ali radimo na tome i dogovorit cemo se. nas je propust sto nismo zabranu spominjanja marki adaptiranog vec stavili u pravila.

----------


## anchie76

> Nisam za to da se na RODI raspravlja o tome koje je adaptirano mlijeko bolje, ali sam za to da se prihvati činjenica da i takve mame postoje i da nisu najgore na svijetu...


Ma daisy2005, naravno da takve mame postoje i naravno da nisu najgore na svijetu   :Love:    Dapace, nisu uopce grozne   :Wink:    Pa te mame su dale sve od sebe!!  Za te mame treba imati suosjecanja a ne napadati ih i osudjivati - no rijetki su u stanju spoznati da svojim "pametovanjem" mami samo dodaju soli na ranu i da joj samo otezavaju vec tesko stanje....   Cure drzite se   :Love:  

A sad sve vas molim za strpljenje, da se rasprava dalje ne zahuktava.... Malo smo se nasli zateceni s ovim topicom jer se nismo bas susretali s topicima o adaptiranom na ovom forumu... Molim vas da se strpite i pustite nas da pokusamo naci najbolje rijesenje za sve nas.

Hvala.

----------


## renata

anchie, istovremeno..  :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

definitvno bi trebalo na forum staviti jasno definirana pravila.

----------


## ms. ivy

ups, i ja sam bila u simultanki

----------


## BusyBee

> ja ne znam koliko puta moramo naglasiti da ama baš nitko ovdje ne misli da su mame koje djecu hrane adaptiranim "loše" (a kamoli najgore na svijetu).


Ne znam zasto imas potrebu ubjedjivati nas u ovo (ili bilo tko drugi). Prvo, uopce ne mislim da tako netko o meni misli, niti se takvom osjecam pa ne znam zasto se ovo treba naglasavati.

----------


## Mima

Ali jeste, stavile ste zabranu spominjanja marki adaptiranog  u pravila

_MEĐUNARODNI PRAVILNIK O MARKETINGU NADOMJESTAKA ZA MAJČINO MLIJEKO:

Roda je od rujna 2003. godina članica IBFANa - krovne asocijacija svih koji štite, promiču i pružaju podršku dojenju te podržavaju principe Međunarodnog pravilnika o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko. Međunarodni pravilnik su 1980. godine usvojile zemlje članice WHO, a ima za cilj zaštitu, promociju i pružanje podrške dojenju. Zbirka je to pravila postavljenih pred proizvođače proizvoda iz djelokruga pravilnika te zdravstvene djelatnike jer se smatra da tako delikatni proizvodi namjenjeni najmlađima ne smiju biti prepušteni slobodnom tržištu i agresivnim reklamnim kampanjama.
Pravilnik se primjenjuje na marketing, i s njime povezane djelatnosti, slijedećih proizvoda: nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko, uključujući i dojenačku formulu; drugih mliječnih, prehrambenih proizvoda i napitaka, uključujući i dopunsku hranu koja se daje preko bočice, kada se promiču ili prodaju ili na neki drugi način predstavljaju prikladnima, uz preinake ili bez njih, za uporabu kao djelomični ili potpuni nadomjestak za majčino mlijeko; bočica za hranjenje i duda. On se takoder odnosi na njihovu kvalitetu i informacije o njihovoj uporabi.

U skladu s gore navedenim NIJE DOZVOLJENO:

      1. prodavati ili poklanjati adaptirano mlijeko na forumskoj burzi
      2. koristiti sličice bočica i dudica

Molimo vas stoga kad komentirate prizvode iz djelokruga Pravilnika da to činite obazrivo, a u slučaju nedoumica kontaktirajte administratora.
_

Dakle vrlo jasno piše što nije dozvoljeno, a što treba činiti obazrivo.

----------


## Lutonjica

.


> Ne znam zasto imas potrebu ubjedjivati nas u ovo (ili bilo tko drugi). Prvo, uopce ne mislim da tako netko o meni misli, niti se takvom osjecam pa ne znam zasto se ovo treba naglasavati.


zato što užasno veliki broj mama (a ti očito nisi među njima) koje ne doje ovdje ima potrebu naglasiti da nisu "najgore na svijetu" implicirajući da mi ovdje tako mislimo

----------


## VedranaV

Na OVOM forumu dozvoliti dodatan marketing (pa makar i posredno) proizvođačima adaptiranih mlijeka, a da se ima saznanje o tome kako se NEETIČKI ponašaju širom svijeta? Pa to bi bila LUDOST. Predlažem da pročitate što sve rade na http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=139 prije nastavka rasprave.

----------


## anchie76

Zamolila sam ljepo da prestanete s raspravom dok ne dodjemo do nekog rjesenja.. Jos jednom vas molim, a onda cu zakljucati topic.

----------


## daisy2005

Lutonjice, nemam ja *potrebu* to naglasiti, ali mi je nemogućnost dojenja preteško pala, a da ima dosta ljudi koji smatraju da svaka žena može dojiti *ako hoće*, ima. Na žalost nije tako, ja sam samo to htjela reći...

Inače, vezano za to... Jedan, navodno prodojeći pedijatar sa Sv. Duha (ne znam da li smijem napisati ime pa neću) je bio sve samo ne prodojeći u mom slučaju i to je ono što mi je grozno... Naime, moja beba je zbog toga što je porod duže trajao dobila urinoinfekciju (tako mi je pedijatrica u bolnici objasnila (čitaj: predbacila), jer je vidjela da na mom kartonu piše da je prošlo više od 48 sati od pucanja vodenjaka do poroda, a nije znala da nije mojom krivnjom prošlo toliko!)... Nkon mjesec dana došli smo na kontrolu (o svojim mukama s pokušavanjem dojenja sam pisala gore) i dotični doktor nas primi relativno srdačno, sve dok nisam rekla da imam problema s dojenjem... Umjesto riječi utjehe i savjeta, on je u povijest bolesti O KONTROLI URINOINFEKCIJE i stanju bebe zaključio da Majka ima probleme s dojenjem, da se izdajam, ali da i dajem adaptirano i da kažem da radim na uspostavi dojenja i da želim dojiti, ali on NE VJERUJE DA ĆU USPJETI... Ovo nije moje parafraziranje, nego imam cca. 2/3 stranice o mojem nedojenju na povijesti bolesti koja se trebala odnositi na nešto sasvim drugo. Kao prvo, tu se osuda čita vrlo jasno. Kao drugo, meni je nedojenje jaaaako teško palo i trebalo mi je ohrabrenje, a ne osuda i uvjeravanje da ja to neću uspjeti, jer sam u to vrijeme bila i fizički i psihički jako loše zbog svega.

----------


## daisy2005

Anchie, oprosti, nisam vidjela tvoj post prije nego što sam svoj postala. Više neću, oprosti... I hvala ti  :Kiss:

----------


## VedranaV

> A sad sve vas molim za strpljenje, da se rasprava dalje ne zahuktava.... Malo smo se nasli zateceni s ovim topicom jer se nismo bas susretali s topicima o adaptiranom na ovom forumu... Molim vas da se strpite i pustite nas da pokusamo naci najbolje rijesenje za sve nas.
> 
> Hvala.


Pardon, previdjela sam.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Uopće ne razumijem u čemu je ovdje problem. Postoje li drugi forumi koji imaju čitave podforume o adaptiranom? Postoje. Hoće li žene tamo hrabriti sve one žene koje su iz individualnih razloga, koje nikome nisu dužne objašnjavati, prešle na adaptirano? Hoće. Mora li Rodin forum nužno biti u toj skupini? Ne mora.

Osobno, ne tiče me se što je čiji razlog za prestanak dojenja, to nije moja stvar. ALI mislim da ogromna opasnost leži u tome što su neke majke uvjerene (i to je njihova istina) da nisu mogle dojiti/nisu imale mlijeka/mlijeko nije bilo dovoljno dobro/morale su krenuti s ranijom dohranom i ja uredno viđam takve postove, i to je u redu. Svatko od nas ima svoje opravdanje za svoje postupke. Ali, ako se ovdje počne davati podrška hranjenju adaptiranim (do kojeg je došlo IZ BILO KOJEG razloga) onda mi se to čini skliskim područjem pogodnim za širenje raznih mitova - npr. nedavno je jedna forumašica otvorila topic na kojem je spomenula da je počela dohranu prije petog mjeseca i da petomjesečne bebe koje svako malo traže sisati imaju emotivnih problema(?!). Njezino mišljenje, ok, ali uvijek će doći netko novi koji će u takvim razmišljanjima naći opravdanje da također krene s ranijom dohranom ili adaptiranim da bi beba, kao što je "normalno", spavala cijelu noć. 

Osobno, ne bih voljela da Rodin postane rasadnikom takvih mitova, prvenstveno stoga što je i ovako oaza u moru takvih foruma, a i stoga što volonterke na telefonu za dojenje u svoje slobodno vrijeme daju sve od sebe da bi ženama pomogle u dojenju i ovakve podrške njima bi bile šamar u lice.

Za kraj, citiram i potpisujem Renatu:

I uz to se bojimo da topici o hranjenju adaptiranim ne eskaliraju u jednu lijepu opcu podrsku hranjenju bocicom. jer hranjenju bocicom NE treba promocija, previse je rasireno i ima krasnu podrsku industrije.

----------


## Luna Rocco

anchie, sorry, već sam pisala kad si se sašila  :Sad:

----------


## BusyBee

Lutonjice, svaka nedojeca mama koja je prosla neuspjeh dojenja treba to sama za sebe napraviti - izlijeciti i ostaviti iza sebe neke stvari. Vrlo cesto, ma koliko dobronamjerno bilo, ponavljanje dojece mame kako ova prva "nije losa" ili je "dala sve od sebe" ili "drugi put ce bolje", zvuci kao isprazna fraza koja samo iritira i ne daje nista dobroga jer, zaista jedino mama otvorena srca koja je imala istih/slicnih problema, moze kuziti ovu koja nije uspjela.

Nije uopce potrebno ista govoriti. Nece pomoci, moze jedino odmoci. Ali zabrana ...

VV, ja svakoj mami koja pita kazem svoje iskustvo i saznanja koja sam stekla kopajuci po srhivama po netu o formulama i proizvodjacima, u zelji da za dijete odaberem stvarno "second best" i uvijek, ali uvijek kad dajem informaciju koja je korisna mami (kad bi vi znale koliko su zaista potrebne te informacije, Rodina zelja za edukacijom prevladala bi pravila IBFANA, bar se nadam), popljujem taktike i postupke onih koji su agresivni, a osobito one jedne i po meni, najprljavije firme. I mislim (mozda sam naivna) da usput mamu naucim kako preskociti marketinske trikove i zaista na pravi nacin odabrati ono sto eto mora jer ne doji.

----------


## Mukica

U potpunosti se slazem s Jasenom.

----------

> meni je ovaj topik takoder otvorio oci, par godina sam administrirala rodine forume i ne sjecam se ovog problema. *rodin forum nije tu iz prvenstvenog razloga podrske roditeljima vec sirenja rodine vizije*. izgleda da ovog trenutka to korisnicima nije najjasnije, i mi, osoblje, ocito moramo poraditi na tome.


Ivarice, ti administriraš i moderiraš forum koji je od onog što je bio postao nešto sasvim treće - od toga da se smije o svemu je došlo do toga da se ne smije o skoro ničemu. OK, ni meni nije nužan podforum za pitanja o goloj ili ne-goloj mici, ali neke stvari samo malkice previše zabranjujete, a samim njihovim nespominjanjem može doći do problema...

E sad...Jao, kako bi dobro došlo da se ova rasprava odvoji od ostatka topica  :Rolling Eyes:  

Ja JESAM shvatila upravo suprotno - da je PORTAL tu za širenje Rodine vizije, a da je Forum ovdje kao podrška, mjesto za upoznavanje, informiranje i razmjenu iskustava, s naglaskom na širenju Rodine vizije. Ali da se može pisati i o stvarima koje ne spadaju pod Rodinu viziju.

Jer ako malo pogledaš po Rodinim vizijama, onda ispada da se zbog APa neće smjet pričat o podvikivanju na dijete ako sustavno radi gluposti koje zna da ne smije, neće se smjet pričat o kinderbetima jer je zajedničko spavanje veliki dio APa...

Već sad dolazi do toga da topici o hopsalicama i hodalicama budu tako brutalno prekinuti BEZ većeg objašnjenja od strane moderatora, da je to milina. E sad - tu se opet postavlja pitanje kako će reagirat potencijalni novi članovi foruma koji su ujedno i potencijalni članovi Udruge.

Meni nekad način ophođenja na nekim topicima bude smiješan, kad netko pita 'kakvu hodalicu' a Apricot (sad se kačim na tebe jer imam primjer u glavi, NHF) locka i napiše nešto u stilu 'ne, ne i ne' (karikiram), odnosno na neko drugo pitanje odgovori sa 'joj znaš kaj, ne da mi se sad upuštat s tobom u raspravu, ak hoćeš djetetu uništit stopala samo naprijed' (ne karikiram, negdje ima topic o tenisicama za male bebe gdje sam ja pitala koji je točno razlog osim mogućeg razmaženog derišta - pitala sam da SAZNAM, jer NE ZNAM zašto ne bi trebalo maloj bebi obuti tenisice ako ga se neće stavljat da stoji. Saznala sam, ali nakon ove rafalne paljbe, i to drugdje) - ali meni je smiješno jer ja ZNAM kakva je Apricot, i da jednostavno ne voli trošit vrijeme i riječi na neke stvari, a otresa se jer je naišla na sveopće odobravanje i 'Apri, legendo' na raznim topicima kad je to prvih puta izvela - ukratko, jer je takva, jer je poznamo i jer je to nama nekad ZABAVNO pročitat...

Al neki novi član foruma će nakon tri ili četiri takva posta jednostavno reć 'ok, ovo je hrpa luđakinja koje samo čekaju kad nekog dobro mogu oprat' i jednostavno odustat od daljnje rasprave, i otići po hopsalicu ili tenisice za svoje dijete jer ih u nedostatku informacija dalje od cijene i neke tamo babe koja je dreknula na njih ovako virtualno u biti ništa ne koči da to naprave.

Lutonjice, to što bilo tko misli ili ne misli je sve super, ali samim time što o nekim stvarima ne smijemo razgovarati ostavlja se gorki okus u ustima jer *za mene i moje probleme na ovom forumu nema mjesta*...Jer ruku na srce, osim dojenja, ja problema sa svojom djecom i nemam, bar ništa za što bi mi bila potrebna komisija od par tisuća ljudi da pokušam riješit...A što se dojenja tiče, JEDINO što mi treba je da se ispucam, bez pitanja o pelenama i kakici, bez ovakvih rasprava, s drugim mamama koje su prošle istu stvar. Gdje god da sam o tome pisala sam naglasila da sam se na adaptirano odlučile tek NAKON što sam prošla u glavi i po check-listi s ovih topica SVE moguće alternative u tom trenu i odgovorila si na sva pitanja adekvatno, i zaključila da nemam drugu opciju. Ipak sam dovoljno dugo ovdje da znam da ne spadam u nijedan od opisa i kalupa mama koje imaju problema s dojenjem.

renata, prekrasan post,  :Heart:   hvala ti, i ako si pročitala sve, nijedna od nas koje dajemo adaptirano a ovdje smo se javile nismo odbile mogućnost uspjeha unatoč svemu, žao nam je nas, ali činjenica je da je topic u roku odmah otišao u ovu raspravu o tome smijemo li mi uopće dobiti ovu podršku i mjesto za ispucavanje.



E da...što se tiče drugih foruma - stvar je u tome da njih JE puno, evo ja ovog trena mogu napisat linkove za još barem dva, a znam pouzdano za još barem dva - ali stvar je i u tome da ne postamo svi na svima. Ja postam tu i na MM, i sve 5, ali ima puno cura koje postaju samo ovdje, a vidjela sam u raspravama da se uletava s izjavom (i to nimalo prijateljski kao što je na ovom topicu bio prvi odgovor) 'e pa kad tako misliš odi na mame i bebe ili nekud drugdje' - a to se skoro i ne treba napisat, jer se iz tonova pojedinih postova da isčitat 'isuse, kako je OVA samo dospjela među nas'.

Not a nice feeling. Mene ne dira jer sam si ja valjda uzela kao misiju križarski rat protiv Roda i članova ovog foruma koji se na takav način odnose prema drugima (dakle, da pojasnim da ne skočite na mene - ne protiv rodine vizije, ne protiv rada udruge, u tome ćete uvijek imati barem moju pasivnu podršku nego protiv tona i netrpeljivosti, bez obzira čijeg), ali novi ljudi koji dođu i oni koji su tek kratko ovdje bi se mogli iznenadit jer je samo pitanje vremena kad će postavit pitanje koje će nekom nagazit na žulj.

----------


## Arijana

Tko je Jasena :?

----------


## BusyBee

Ja sam Jasena.   :Smile:

----------

Sorry, nisam pročitala sve postove pa sam ipak odgovorila...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mamaitata

> Pa da ostanemo frustrirane i potražimo savjete i pomoć na drugim siteovima i forumima? Nažalost, tako će i biti, barem u mom slučaju.
> 			
> 		
> 
> zašto nažalost?
> meni je baš drago da postoji dovoljno roditeljskih foruma i sajtova pa ljudi na svakom od njih mogu naći nešto što neće naći na nekom drugom.
> 
> pa ovdje ima veliki broj roditelja koji su korisnici više foruma jer na taj način mogu pričati baš o svemu što žele, ovisno o afinitetima foruma. 
> 
> vuk sit, koza cijela



Ja mislim da su svi forumasi znali da ce ovaj topic ovako zavrsiti...od onih koji su temu podigli i odmah se, drhteci od straha, poceli ispricavati sto spominju dohranu, do onih koji su promatrajuci sa strane samo cekali trenutak kada ce skociti i koordinirano napasti.


Uopce ne kuzim tu politiku zabrana i ne spominjanja stvari koje su sastavni dio zivota svake majke i djeteta. Jedini ucinak takve politike je odlazak ljudi na druge forume, a  time se gubi mogucnost da se te iste ljude educira i da se pozitivnim pristupom utjece na njih sto i je cilj Rode (valjda?).

----------


## renata

anci, ja tvoj neuspjeh dozivljavam i kao svoj (nas) neuspjeh  :Sad:  
ZASTO nisi pitala za svoj i samo svoj problem na forumu ili na sos telefon? nakon toliko vremena provedenog ovdje znas da je to jedini moguci nacin rjesavanja tezih problema. znaci, ne mozes procitati po forumu "slicne" topice, jer je tvoj problem mozda bas specifican, tj. specificna kombinacija poznatih problema.
i ne pisem ovo jer ti zelim nabijati ikakvu krivnju, znas da pisem zbog drugih koji jos nisu u tvojoj situaciji a mozda ce biti - da budu svjesni da savjetnice IPAK znaju dosta vise o raznim slucjevima dojenja i da je najpametnije pitati za konkretani detaljan savjet. najbolje na telefonu. 
ne educiramo se bezveze godinu dana. ja sam prosla tri svoja dojenja, svako je bilo bas razlicito, i mislila sam da znam dosta. a onda sam tokom edukacije vidjela da to nije bas tako.
voljela bih da osim sto imate povjerenja u sebe da mozete dojiti, imate i povjerenja u nas da mozemo zajedno izvuci i teze slucajeve.

----------


## Natasa30

Evo i ja sam mama koja je u neku ruku bila adaptirana. 

Apsolutno se nikad nisam osjecala ovdje na forumu manje vrijednom mamom. Ali mislim nikad fakat niti u jednom trenutku.
Nikad nisam dozivjela cure koje su u Rodi kao militantice dojenja( ili kako ih vec ponekad znaju nazvati).

Mislim stvarno da nema potrebe da se pravda niti jedna strana(ovim mislim niti oni koji su uspjesno dojili niti oni koji nisu uspjesno dojili).
Krajnji cilj svima je zdravo, sretno i zadovoljno dijete.

Roda se bori za promicanje dojenja i to je super i to podrzavam 100% i svako bi trebao bez obzira jel dojio ili nije, jer svi mi znamo da je to najbolje.

Tesko je odluciti da li se smije o tako necemu ovdje raspravljati. 
Recimo ja ne bi raspravljala o markama mlijeka ali bi dozvolila da neka mama upita da li dobro pravi to mlijeko tj dal ga miksa dobro ili kolika temperatura vode treba biti ili da li se voda iz boce treba prokuhavati za pravljenje mlijeka. 
Mislim da bi to trebalo biti ok na dohrani.
Ne mislim da bi trebao postojati poseban podforum za adaptirano jer bi onda trebali poseban za voce, povrce, meso i ostalo.
Sve je to dohrana i to tako treba isticati.

Mislim da su nepotrebni topici zasto ja hranim djete adaptiranim i ajde sad da se podrzavamo.
Zasto? 
Nisam znala, nisam imala, nije mi ko imao reci........u sustini nije niti vazno. Vazno je da je svako probao i zatrazio pomoc pri dojenju u adekvatno vrijeme sto vjerujem da i je u vecini slucajeva a kasnije sam sebi odlucio.


Niko ovdje ne trazi da se bilo ko pravda u bilo kojem smislu. Svi se borimo kako umijemo i znamo.

Za mene je veca tragedija da neko uopce ne proba dojiti. To je tragedija a svako ko je barem probao i probava je pobjednik u toj igri.

Roda samo pokusava da poveca postotke dojenja i da pomogne mamama i nikog ne optuzuje jer nije dojio.

Zato meni nekako ono potpisala bi i Jasenu i Anchie, ono kuzim obje kao i ostale na ovom topicu.

----------


## Natasa30

> anci, ja tvoj neuspjeh dozivljavam i kao svoj (nas) neuspjeh  
> ZASTO nisi pitala za svoj i samo svoj problem na forumu ili na sos telefon? nakon toliko vremena provedenog ovdje znas da je to jedini moguci nacin rjesavanja tezih problema. znaci, ne mozes procitati po forumu "slicne" topice, jer je tvoj problem mozda bas specifican, tj. specificna kombinacija poznatih problema.
> i ne pisem ovo jer ti zelim nabijati ikakvu krivnju, znas da pisem zbog drugih koji jos nisu u tvojoj situaciji a mozda ce biti - da budu svjesni da savjetnice IPAK znaju dosta vise o raznim slucjevima dojenja i da je najpametnije pitati za konkretani detaljan savjet. najbolje na telefonu. 
> ne educiramo se bezveze godinu dana. ja sam prosla tri svoja dojenja, svako je bilo bas razlicito, i mislila sam da znam dosta. a onda sam tokom edukacije vidjela da to nije bas tako.
> voljela bih da osim sto imate povjerenja u sebe da mozete dojiti, imate i povjerenja u nas da mozemo zajedno izvuci i teze slucajeve.


Renata divno napisano.  :Love:  

Posebno mi se svidja zadnja recenica  :Heart:

----------

> ZASTO nisi pitala za svoj i samo svoj problem na forumu ili na sos telefon? nakon toliko vremena provedenog ovdje znas da je to jedini moguci nacin rjesavanja tezih problema. znaci, ne mozes procitati po forumu "slicne" topice, jer je tvoj problem mozda bas specifican, tj. specificna kombinacija poznatih problema.


Zato što sam SVE poznate probleme eliminirala i vidjela da se apsolutno nijedan od njih ne odnosi na mene, a SVE moguće solucije sam isprobala i nije uspjelo.  :Love:  Ne samo po čitanju topica nego i po pitanjima sa SOS telefona jer sam jednom daaaavno zvala zbog Karla  :Heart:  i sve si zapisala...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ne educiramo se bezveze godinu dana. ja sam prosla tri svoja dojenja, svako je bilo bas razlicito, i mislila sam da znam dosta. a onda sam tokom edukacije vidjela da to nije bas tako.


ja cu ovo potpisati i potcrtati ako treba. dovoljno mi je bilo baciti oko na knjigu o dojenju deblju od Biblije da shvatim kako malo o tome znam. a znam (bez lazne skromnosti) puno vise od 99% mama.

----------


## annabella

Jako mi je žao što neki ovdje nisu shvatili što se htjelo s ovim topićem. 
Od nas mama koje su se javile sa svojim odgovorima prije nego nas se napalo što o tome uopće govorimo ovdje, nitko nije napisao "e probaj ovo mlijeko" ili  "ovaj proizvođač ti je bolji" ili čak "pa bolje ti je dati bočicu nego se mučiti s ono malo mlijeka" i sl. izjave, bar ja nisam nigdje takvo nešto pročitala i ja zbilja ne vidim u čemu bi bio problem ako bi se iznijela ovdje svoja iskustva, po čemu bi to bila promiđba hranjenja bičicom i a. mlijekom? Uostalom u pravilniku ne piše da se nesmije o tome govoriti ovdje, samo da je zabranjena promiđba, a za mene je to sasvim nešto drugo. 
Zbog čega bi to bilo kršenje pravila Rodine udruge? Znači onda bi i topići o epiduralnoj ili carskom trebali biti zabranjeni jer se zna za neke posljedice tih zahvata, jer bi neki novi članovi i to mogli shvatiti kao "lakši način" poroda. 
I potpuno se slažem s Anči.

----------


## Arijana

Topic je prebačen na dohranu, pa nastavite pričati o dohrani beba, a ostali mislim da nemaju više što reč!

----------


## annabella

Samo me zanima odgovor na još jedno pitanje pa molim ove majke koje su protiv adaptiranog da mi odgovore: a što bi vi učinile da se nađete u našoj situaciji? da li bi imale srca mučiti i izgladnjivati dijete danima s ono malol mlijeka što imate i dali biste mogle malu bebicu slušati dan i noć kako vrišti svaki čas?

Ako bi mogle to učiniti samo zato da bi bile "prave majke" jer ste ustrajale u dojenju, onda svaka vam čast!

----------


## annabella

Nisam vidjela prije tvoj topić Arijana! Znači za nas ovdje više nema mjesta!?

----------


## apricot

annabella, molim te, označi mjesto gdje si se osjetila napadnutom.
nikome nije bio cilj ikoga povrijediti, a pogotovo ne otjerati...

----------


## apricot

Ovo je "najsvježiji" topic gdje mama eksplicitno kaže da je beba na adaptiranom, je li je itko "napao":

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=17077

Svi su joj samo pokušali pomoći.
I mama se zahvalila!

----------


## Arijana

> Nisam vidjela prije tvoj topić Arijana! Znači za nas ovdje više nema mjesta!?


  :Mad:  Ja bih sad čupala sebi kosu s glave!

Nisam htjela reč da za vas (mame koje hrane ili dohranjuju bebe s adaptiranim mlijekom) ovdje nema mjesta, jer ovo jest na Dohrani!!

Mislim da ostali koji nemaju veze s adaptiranim mlijekom (uključujući i mene  :Wink:  ) ovdje više nemaju što reč jer više se topic ne nalazi na Problemima s dojenjem. 

Htjedoh reći, prestanite se prepucavati i nastavite pričati o *dohrani* i svim problemima u vezi nje koji vas muče!!

----------


## Mima

Na ovom topicu je izravno napisano do se na ovom forumu ne može/ne smije razgovarati o prehrani djece adaptiranim mlijekom.

----------


## renata

> Samo me zanima odgovor na još jedno pitanje pa molim ove majke koje su protiv adaptiranog da mi odgovore: a što bi vi učinile da se nađete u našoj situaciji? da li bi imale srca mučiti i izgladnjivati dijete danima s ono malol mlijeka što imate i dali biste mogle malu bebicu slušati dan i noć kako vrišti svaki čas?
> 
> Ako bi mogle to učiniti samo zato da bi bile "prave majke" jer ste ustrajale u dojenju, onda svaka vam čast!


isuse boze!!!!
ETO, zato, upravo zato ne bi trebali dopustiti ovakve topice jer su KRAJNJE neproduktivni, jer se povlaci da mi trazimo mame da MUCE i IZGLADNJUJU bebe
katastrofa :shock: 

ja sam za dogovor, za kompromis, za podrsku, ali ovaj gore citat je jako dobar pokazatelj da ti annabella pojma nemas na koji nacin mi rjesavamo probleme s dojenjem. apsolutno nikad nikad nismo niti sugerirale nijednoj mami da izgladnjuje bebu. ima slucajeva kad smo mami rekle da bi beba trebala dohranu adaptiranim. sva nasa savjetovanja idu u smjeru da bebe sto manje placu i da se sto manje muce i da budu sto zadovoljnije.

a posto ima zena koje ne razumiju neke principe kako se rjesavaju problemi s dojenjem, i vide bocicu kao jedinog spasitelja - zasto da dopustimo da svoje vidjenje stvari (koje NIJE ispravno, jer ZNAMO da nije, jer smo ucili jako puno o svemu tome kao sto je mamajunaita navela) prenose dalje?

vrlo LAKO je uzeti bocicu, uzmes, procitas upustva s kutije, smuckas i vidis koliko je beba pojela. a vrlo TESKO je rjesavati problem s dojenjem kad je mami buba u uhu: bolje uzeti bocicu jer je to spas.

meni se isto ne svidja bilo kakvo ogranicavanje tema na forumu, ali ja shvacam da su neke teme destruktivne za nove mame. kad bi mogao postojati zatvoreni podforum gdje bi se mogle izjadati mame koje su definitivno odustale od dojenja, ok, ali ovdje nemamo zatvorene podforume, ovdje jedan topic moze biti presudan nekome tko je na rubu zbog frustracija i problema.

----------


## Mamasita

> Mamasita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Drage cure, žao mi je što vam dojenje nije uspjelo i kužim da imate potrebu o tome pisati, ALI...
> 
> Probajte zamisliti ovakvu situaciju:
> Recimo da ja trenutno imam problema s dojenjem.
> Recimo da mi beba trenutno urla od bjesa nakon podoja jer npr. prolazi kroz fazu skoka u razvoju.
> Recimo da sam ja izbezumljena i nemam pojma što se događa, ali čula sam za Udrugu Roda i odlučim se otići na njihov forum zatražiti pomoć.
> ...


*Anči*... uopće se ne radi o tome da li su mame koje dolaze na ovaj forum pametne (ili ne daj bože glupe, a ipak se znaju služit internetom) i koliko, kako ti kažeš, mozga ili soli imaju u glavi!
Radi se upravo o ovome što je tako lijepo napisala *renata*:


[/quote]vrlo LAKO je uzeti bocicu, uzmes, procitas upustva s kutije, smuckas i vidis koliko je beba pojela. a vrlo TESKO je rjesavati problem s dojenjem kad je mami buba u uhu: bolje uzeti bocicu jer je to spas. 

meni se isto ne svidja bilo kakvo ogranicavanje tema na forumu, ali ja shvacam da su neke teme destruktivne za nove mame. kad bi mogao postojati zatvoreni podforum gdje bi se mogle izjadati mame koje su definitivno odustale od dojenja, ok, ali ovdje nemamo zatvorene podforume, ovdje jedan topic moze biti presudan nekome tko je na rubu zbog frustracija i problema.
[/quote]

----------


## daisy2005

Renata i Mamasita, moram priznati da sam razočarana s vašim zadnjim postovima  :Crying or Very sad:   Meni, definitivno nije bilo niti približno lako uzeti i bočicu i dati je bebi (kao što sam gore napisala, to je bilo popraćeno hrpom suza i već sam svima išla na živce sa svojom tugom zbog nedojenja, a tu tugu može shvatiti samo mama koja je htjela dojiti, a nije mogla).

Ja ne vidim odakle ovo dolazi, odnosno, očito je da postoje predrasude o mamama koje ne doje i to da su se one odlučile za nešto što je LAKŠE. Stvarno ne znam kome je to lakše (ako ne s emotivne strane, a onda i praktično u pogledu sterilizacije bočica, grijanja vode dok ti beba plače itd.).


I, na kraju, ja osobno sam za apsolutno brisanje svakog topica otvorenog na temu adaptiranog mlijeka, a u kojem će se ono savjetovati kao bolje i jednostavnije rješenje za mame kojima dojenje ne ide baš lako. Ja definitivno nisam jedna od tih koja to propagira, iako mi je dijete na adaptiranom mlijeku.

p.s. Anchie, oprosti, morala sam napisati odgovor...

----------


## Mamasita

Daisy,

Kada ono što sam ja napisala ne bi shvaćala tako osobno, sigurna sam da ne bi bila razočarana.

*Tebi*  nije bilo lako uzeti bočicu i dati je bebi, ali velikoj većini mama koje imaju problema s dojenjem na žalost je.

Ne radi se tu o nikakvim predrasudama, već o žalosnoj činjenici da ogroman broj žena koje *mogu* i žele dojiti, posustaju kod prvih problema jer misle da su nerješivi. A zahvaljujući bombardiranju reklamama za razne vrste adaptiranog sa svih strana i onda još k tome raspravama ili čavrljanjem o prehrani adaptiranim na razno-raznim forumima one se *lakše* odlučuju na prestanak dojenja.

I zašto onda ne bi postojao jedan forum na kojem se o tome jednostavno ne raspravlja, već se svim snagama bori za uspjeh dojenja.........
jer u velikoj većini slučajeva se za taj uspjeh moguće izboriti.

Ako se ovdje na forum javi netko s problemom u vezi dojenja, cure stvarno svim snagama nastoje pomoći. 
Zašto jednoj očajnoj mami koja ovdje pokušava rješiti svoj problem s dojenjem i misli da joj se ovdje može pomoći jer je to forum Udruge Roda, staviti pred nos (time mislim na isti forum) topic o prehrani adaptiranim. 
I to još ovakav topic, na kojem se govori o "izgladnjivanju beba" radije nego davanju adaptiranog, kao da je to način na koji se rješavaju problemi s dojenjem.[/b]

----------


## irenas

Mislim da ovaj post može pomoći mami koja usprkos jakoj želji da doji ne može.A ne može iz razloga jer ima temperatru 40,jer su joj grudi u stanju da se riječima ne može opisati,jer su je obišle 3 patronažne,dva doktora i primarijus i svi su rekli da odustane.Riječ je o mojoj sestri koja je takva došla doma iz bolnice 7 dana nakon poroda.A kupila je jedino adaptirano koje je u tri ujutro bilo u dežurnoj apoteci i nastavila je isto davati godinu dana.

----------


## Arijana

Evo opet ja, dosadna, a što ću... ako je ova tema prebačena na Dohranu, onda će mama koja ima problema s dojenjem ići  na podforum Dojenje, Problemi s dojenjem ..itd.

----------


## Mamasita

> ,jer su je obišle 3 patronažne,dva doktora i primarijus i svi su rekli da odustane.


Kako žalosno...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mima

Arijana, primijeti da nikad nije razjašnjeno znači li "ovaj forum" čitav Rodin forum ili forum(podforum) Dojenje.

----------


## Mamasita

> Evo opet ja, dosadna, a što ću... ako je ova tema prebačena na Dohranu, onda će mama koja ima problema s dojenjem ići  na podforum Dojenje, Problemi s dojenjem ..itd.


A ako joj se problem učini trenutno nerješivim, u očaju, lako "skokne" i na dohranu.
Eh, ima nas još dosadnih...  :Kiss:

----------


## Arijana

Zar joj se na Rodinim "Problemima s dojenjem" problem može učinit neriješivim  :shock: .
Meni je sestra imala problema s dojenjem još u rodilištu (carski rez, beba odbija dojenje, plače...) pa sam odgovore tražila samo na Dojenju. Što imam gledat Dohranu kad i ja i ona znamo da postoji adaptirano mlijeko. U "očaju" ne ideš gledat koje ćeš mlijeko dat, koje se više reklamira, koje se bolje probavlja, a koje lakše muti, nego trčiš u apoteku po "hranu" za svoju bebu.
Ona srećom, to nije morala i ipak je uspijela dojiti i riješiti probleme  8)

----------


## daisy2005

Mamasita, ja se slažem s Arijanom i kad sam imala problema s dojenjem obilazila sam takve forume i site-ove i sl., a nikako one o dohrani. Kad je situacija bila nerješiva, riješila sam je bez foruma, odnosno podforuma. Mene jednostavno smeta to što imam dojam da se mame koje nisu uspjele dojiti svoje bebe stavljaju često sve u koš "onih koje nisu bile dovoljno uporne", a znam po svom primjeru da to nije tako. Meni osobno je čudno da se takva prašina podiže kad netko spomene da je hranio bebu s adaptiranim, a o nekim drugim "štetnim" temama, poput pušenja u trudnoći i nakon se najnormalnije raspravlja i to je OK. Molim mame koje puše da ne shvate ovo krivo; ja jesam nepušač i ne dozvoljavam pušenje u blizini svoje bebe, ali sam inače tolerantna prema pušačima (tata je strastven pušač i dobar dio mojih prijatelja) i nisam za to da ne smijete reći da pušite ili da vas se stavi u "zatvoreni podforum", već sam ovo navela čisto radi usporedbe. 

Meni osobno ne treba podforum o adaptiranom i jedva čekam da ga se riješimo, ali mi je žao zbog nekih riječi koje sam pročitala i tog stava "tu ste, ali ne spominjite da niste mogle dojiti"  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ali mi je žao zbog nekih riječi koje sam pročitala i tog stava "tu ste, ali ne spominjite da niste mogle dojiti"


tko je i gdje tako nesto rekao?
zasto se uporno izvrcu rijeci iz konteksta?
jedino sto je bilo *sporno je razglabanje o vrstama i nacinima upotrebe adaptiranog mlijeka*.
ne spomen te rijeci (zaboga, pa i savjetnice ponekad sugeriraju da je potrebno dodati adaptirano!), ne spomen da netko nije mogao dojiti, nego upravo i samo ovo sto sam napisala.
i to je ogranicavajuce i moze zvucati grubo, ali do sada smo smatrali da je tako bolje, i to iz vise razloga vec ponovljenih na ovom topicu, a cija je krajnja posljedica bila Rodino pristupanje IBFAN-u .

mislim da je ponesto u ovom topicu ruzno recenog na racun Rode doslo iz nerazumijevanja, u cemu i Roda snosi dio odgovornosti jer treba pojasniti i objasniti bolje pravila, ali i jedan dio toga zaista dozivljavam kao optuzivanje Rode kao dezurnog krivca za sve.
pa i to da bi bile u stanju muciti i izgladnjivati dijete.
iz anabellinog posta dolazi toliko gorcine za koju zbilja ne znam zasto je razlog Roda.
osim ako smo krive samim time sto promoviramo dojenje i pomazemo mamama koje pomoc traze.

----------


## daisy2005

Mislim da stvarno nema smisla da se branimo jedni pa drugi. Meni je uopće žalosna podjela na mame koje doje i one koje ne doje. Kao što sam rekla, meni osobno nije potrebno pravo na raspravljanje o tome koje je adaptirano mlijeko bolje za bebe, jer mislim da se taj tip savjet niti ne bi trebao davati na forumima općenito. Mene osobno smetaju rečenice tipa:



> vrlo LAKO je uzeti bocicu, uzmes, procitas upustva s kutije, smuckas i vidis koliko je beba pojela. a vrlo TESKO je rjesavati problem s dojenjem kad je mami buba u uhu: bolje uzeti bocicu jer je to spas.


ili



> kad bi mogao postojati *zatvoreni podforum* gdje bi se mogle izjadati mame koje su definitivno odustale od dojenja, ok, ali ovdje nemamo zatvorene podforume,


Na to sam mislila kad sam napisala onu rečenicu koju si citirala.

Slažem se s tobom da bi pravila trebala možda biti jasnije određena i gotovo. Ja na račun RODA stvarno nisam željela izreći nikakve optužbe i žao mi je ako je to tako zvučalo, jer sam i ja gnjavila i vas između ostalih za pomoć dok sam mislila da još ima nade. Nažalost, nisam sigurna da će to što se neće spominjati adaptirano na podforumu "dohrana" utjecati na mame da doje... no držim fige da bude tako.  :Love:

----------


## Mamasita

> Zar joj se na Rodinim "Problemima s dojenjem" problem može učinit neriješivim  :shock: .


Jedna od cura je lijepo napisala (ne mogu se točno sjetiti tko) da je knjiga o dojenju deblja od biblije....
Cure koje su plaznice Rodine edukacije za pomoć majkama pri dojenju uče godinu dana...
Da, i čitanjem svih postojećih topica na "Problemima s dojenjem", problem se može učiniti nerješivim. 


Ma joj, moram potpisati Lunu Rocco:





> Ali, ako se ovdje počne davati podrška hranjenju adaptiranim (do kojeg je došlo IZ BILO KOJEG razloga) onda mi se to čini skliskim područjem pogodnim za širenje raznih mitova 
> 
> Osobno, ne bih voljela da Rodin postane rasadnikom takvih mitova, prvenstveno stoga što je i ovako oaza u moru takvih foruma, a i stoga što volonterke na telefonu za dojenje u svoje slobodno vrijeme daju sve od sebe da bi ženama pomogle u dojenju i ovakve podrške njima bi bile šamar u lice.

----------


## renata

daisy,
jel ti je ok ovakvo objasnjenje:
nema podjele na mame koje doje i koje ne doje.
smije se spominjati adaptirano mlijeko na ovom forumu.
ne smije se spominjati marke adaptiranog i nacin upotrebe.
ne bismo zeljeli da se razmasu topici u kojima se o adaptiranom mlijeku pise kao o spasu.

ja razumijem da tebi nije bilo lako dati adaptirano, ali psihicki. ono sto je lako - mislila sam na pripremu - uzeti mlijeko, smuckati i vidjeti koliko je beba pojela, cisto izvedbeno.

ne kuzim kako ti nije jasno zasto sam spomenula zatvoreni podorum za mame koje ne doje - zbog mama koje jos uvijek doje i koje bi topici o neuspjesnom dojenju ometali u naporima za dojenje.

i masu puta smo napisali da ne moze mama samo upornoscu dojiti, da je potrebno ono sto se trudimo dati - ZNANJE i PODRSKA! (a i podrska od blize okoline)

evo npr. ne mozemo dopustiti da se na ovakav post (koji bi mama osobno napisala, u trenutku kad se to dogadja):


> Mislim da ovaj post može pomoći mami koja usprkos jakoj želji da doji ne može.A ne može iz razloga jer ima temperatru 40,jer su joj grudi u stanju da se riječima ne može opisati,jer su je obišle 3 patronažne,dva doktora i primarijus i svi su rekli da odustane.Riječ je o mojoj sestri koja je takva došla doma iz bolnice 7 dana nakon poroda.A kupila je jedino adaptirano koje je u tri ujutro bilo u dežurnoj apoteci i nastavila je isto davati godinu dana.


odgovori PODRSKOM ODUSTAJANJU.
NIKAKO na nasem forumu, ne PRIJE ovoga:
uz temperaturu 40 se smije dojiti!
ako je u pitanju bio mastitis, bas je preporucljivo sto vise dojiti da mlijeko sto vise ide van, a masu lijecnika preporucuje upravo da se prestane dojiti na upaljenu dojku - los, los savjet  :Sad: 
grudi u stanju da se rijecima ne moze opisati - (jadna mama  :Sad:  ) - jesu li joj preporucili stavljanje hladnih obloga ili listove kupusa, sigurno provjerili da li beba ucinkovito sise, provjerili kakav refleks otpustanja mlijeka ima, eventualno preporucili tehnike postizanja tog refleksa, eventualno oksitocin u spreju, preporucili dobru izdajalicu, pokazali kako se rucno masirati i izdajati, pokazali kako dojiti "iznad" bebe (ili je dojenje cetveronoske iznad bebe preegzoticno?), kako prije podoja toplim oblozima ili naginjanjem iznad tople vode opustiti kanalice, kojim polozajima i tehnikama si olaksati ragade ako je u tome bio problem itd. itd.
i ne kazem da bi se sigurno nakon svih tih pokusaja uspjelo u dojenju, mozda ne bi, u tom slucaju redovito i na sos telefonu poksamo mami koja prijedje na adaptrirano dati podrsku.
ali mozda bi bas uspjelo. i sretna mama, sretni mi. TO vrijedi truda i stavljanja ovog foruma u sluzbu promicanja dojenja.

----------


## renata

meni je jasno da se zbog naseg promicanja dojenja mame koje ne doje mogu osjecati lose. ali sto bismo mi onda trebali? odustati od promicanja dojenja?

molim vas, mame koje ne doje, da i nas shvatite, nije nama bas lako. imamo cesto dojam da se borimo s vjetrenjacama, da smo slabi i da nas je premalo. nema tu nekog pametnijeg rjesenja nego da vi i mi NE razgovaramo o dojenju, ili da razgovaramo na nacin da jedni u druge imamo povjerenja, s tim da uzmete u obzir da je forum i promicanje dojenja nasa odgovornost. ima toliko drugih tema, na kojima cemo se itekako slagati  :Smile: 

i zao mi je zbog vasih frustracija, iskreno. samim time sto vam je zao svojeg dojenja, znam da ste predivne mame koje zelite najboje svojem djetetu, koje ce dozivjeti svu vasu ljubav i to dojenje mu nece apsolutno nimalo nedostajati  :Smile: 
zaista ne klasificiramo mame prema tome doje li ili ne. ima nasih clanica koje niti ne pitamo je li doje, i stvarno mislimo da je to osobni izbor. a tko nas pita za pomoc, uvijek smo spremni.

----------


## ms. ivy

ja sam se zaljubila u renatu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## renata

a ja na to umrla od smijeha :D 
sori, znam da su teske teme

----------


## Nika

> Mislim da ovaj post može pomoći mami koja usprkos jakoj želji da doji ne može.A ne može iz razloga jer ima temperatru 40,jer su joj grudi u stanju da se riječima ne može opisati,jer su je obišle 3 patronažne,dva doktora i primarijus i svi su rekli da odustane.Riječ je o mojoj sestri koja je takva došla doma iz bolnice 7 dana nakon poroda.A kupila je jedino adaptirano koje je u tri ujutro bilo u dežurnoj apoteci i nastavila je isto davati godinu dana.



Nerado se javljam na ovaj topic...

No upravo zbog ovakvih stvari koje si navela postoje identične priče sa drugačijim završetkom. 
Mami koja je također bila odlučna da doji,  uz temperaturu 40 preko nekoliko dana, grudi koje su u stanju da se riječima ne može opisati, kod kuće svi plaču i žena i muž i dijete, krv joj curi iz bradavica a dijete tu krv povraća, *petero* doktora od pedijatara, ginekologa, doktora opće prakse, med. sestara, reklo joj da kupi zamjensku hranu...

No, tu je bila jedna grupa koja joj je dala pravovaljan savjet, podršku, razumijevanje kroz sve što prolazi, i svoje znanje. I ona je uspjela!

Zahvaljujući Rodinim savjetnicama.

Ta beba će za koji mjesec navršiti tri godine i još uvijek uživa u dojenju.

Ovo je samo jedan primjer a forum ih je pun, i mislim da je svima jasno koliko je to težak put i za educirane ljude koji nam pomažu i za majke kojima je pomoć potrebna.

Ne želim ovdje ništa naglasiti kako je ova mama bolja od one iz prve priče, nego vam samo pokazati da je i ovoj priči završetak mogao biti zamjenska hrana, vrlo lagano, granica je jako, jako, tanka.

I upravo na ovom formu se ljudi trude *pomagati* kako bi tu granicu pomaknuli.

----------


## daisy2005

Renata, stvarno mi je žao što sam se javila na ovaj topic (ovo je bez ironije!), jer mislim da je preemtivna tema za sve nas pa svatko razumije nešto na krivi način i sve se pretvorilo u opravdavanje i uvjeravanje. Ne bih željela ispasti zagovornik adaptiranog, a bojim se da bi neki mogli i to zaključiti. Kao što sam prije u postu rekla, ja osobno ne vidim razlog da se raspravlja o markama adaptiranog na bilo kojem forumu, a posebno ovom. Ja sam htjela reći da bih radije da se zabrani uopće govoriti o adaptiranom, nego da se napravi "zatvoreni podforum", jer mi se ideja o fizičkom odvajanju ne sviđa i onda stvarno ispadaju mame koje ne doje uljezi na forumu. To je samo moje mišljenje i pošto nikad nisam spominjala adaptirano na forumu, kad se potegnula tema htjela sam samo reći svoj stav. Ja još jednom zahvaljujem svima vama na pomoći kad je meni trebala i mislim da je stvarno bitno da ona postoji i prihvaćam bilo koje pravilo/zabranu u korist većeg broja mami koje će moći dojiti svoje bebe zbog toga.  :Love:

----------


## angelina1505

Ja sam majka koja je dojila godinu dana, prestala jer sam dobila lijek koji se nije poklapao s dojenjem (s jodom). 
Nisam se najmanje pola godine oporavila od tog šoka, i imala sam grižnju savjesti što sam prestala i što sam loša majka i sl. Uvijek kažem da se divim majkama koje doje je za mene je to iziskivalo jako puno truda. Od toga da mi je pedijatrica na prvom pregledu s mjesec dana rekla da je dobio u redu al da je on toliko ogroman da ona sumnja da ću ja  moći njega samo dojiti, i tako iz mjeseca u mjesec nekad bi dobio puno a nekad bi nas slala stalno na vaganje, do općih problema s dojenjem-zvala sam i SOS telefon. Od čuđenja okoline da šta još doji i zašto doji češće od tri sata ili duže od 10 minuta-sigurno nema dosta mlijeka i slično. 
Priznajem da sam se prije poroda jako načitala o dojenju kako na rodi tako i drugdje i da nisam sigurno bi već prvi tjedan dala adaptirano jer je on sisao po cijeli dan, i svi su drobili o tome da nemam dosta mlijeka.
Ali ipak potpisujem Anči jer i ja imam ponekad osjećaj nelagode, kao da sam upala u forum neke sekte, i neki odgovori kao da žele spriječiti novu osobu na forumu da uopće nastavi ili počne što pitati. Kao da je to ograničena (pod tim mislim brojem ograničena) skupina ljudi koji nameću svoja pravila i svoja mišljenja i ne samo da ne žele saslušati tuđa već ih i onemogućavaju.

----------


## renata

ma taj zatvoreni je bio samo teoretski
mislim da se razumijemo, a i meni je zao na raspravi, tema je stvarno preemotivna  :Love:

----------


## daisy2005

Renata i ja se nadam da se razumijemo... A što se tiče preemotivnosti teme, dok sam pisala prvi post tipkovnica mi je bila natopljena suzama... (za mene još prebolna tema pa sam se možda i krivo izrazila)

Moj prijedlog je da administratorica uzme ključić i zaključa...   :Love:

----------


## lidac2004

> .Meni osobno je čudno da se takva prašina podiže kad netko spomene da je hranio bebu s adaptiranim, a o nekim drugim "štetnim" temama, poput pušenja u trudnoći i nakon se najnormalnije raspravlja i to je OK.


ja sam samo dosla ovo potpisati  8)

----------


## renata

samo jos ovo: koji ljudi raspravljaju? isti?
ja ne stignem pratiti dobar dio foruma, nazalost.

----------


## anaviktorija

> i zao mi je zbog vasih frustracija, iskreno. samim time sto vam je zao svojeg dojenja, znam da ste predivne mame koje zelite najboje svojem djetetu, koje ce dozivjeti svu vasu ljubav i to dojenje mu nece apsolutno nimalo nedostajati  
> zaista ne klasificiramo mame prema tome doje li ili ne. ima nasih clanica koje niti ne pitamo je li doje, i stvarno mislimo da je to osobni izbor. a tko nas pita za pomoc, uvijek smo spremni.


 Potpisujem Renatu, u potpunosti se slažem.

Ovo je sklisko područje, uvijek nabijeno emocijama jer sve smo mi mame koje ipak daju sve od sebe ali unatoč tomu svaka od nas doživi :




> tipkovnica mi je bila natopljena suzama...


  :Love:  


 Uvijek će biti mama koje doje i mama koje iz ovih ili onih razloga ne doje, podrška i pomoć je od elementarne važnosti u oba slučaja.

----------


## annabella

Više mi se uopće ne da raspravljati o ovoj temi, ali želim samo reči ipak još neke stvari. 

Malo sam više pronjuškala po forumu i pronašla još neke topiće od prije o prehrani umjetnom hranom pa me zanima zašto onda nitko nije rekao "NE" takvim temama, nego su se tek sad našli neki izjasniti. 

Zatim na jednom podforumu, radilo se o temi katolička crkva protiv MPO, sam pročitala (mislim da je to jedna od članica RODE izjavila), da mišljenja iznesena na forumu ne odražavaju stav rodine udruge!

Kako onda to da za neke topiće pravila važe, a za neke ne?!

----------


## renata

> Zatim na jednom podforumu, radilo se o temi katolička crkva protiv MPO, sam pročitala (mislim da je to jedna od članica RODE izjavila), da mišljenja iznesena na forumu ne odražavaju stav rodine udruge!


sto u ovome nije jasno? na forumu se moze javiti bilo tko, mozes i ti napisati svoj stav o 50 raznih tema. i kad krene topic u kojem razni ljudi pisu svasta, dodje netko na forum i pomisli "rode pisu to i to". sto nije bas tako. pise bas BILO tko.
a ovako ogranicavati kao sto bismo htjeli za dojenje mozemo (i trebamo) u vrlo malo tema. ne bismo dopustili da se hvali i preporucuje adaptirano mlijeko ili da se pise kako djecu treba povremeno fizicki kaznjavati ili da netko vrijedja zene koje su bile na mpo (niti crkvu, niti bilo koju skupinu u drustvu - to je u pravilima). ali sve ono izmedju "sivo" podrucje, ne mozemo ogranicavati, ali cesto nije stav udruge.

i ako moderatori ne vide bas sve, sto mozemo, nemaju bas beskonacno vremena. slobodno upozorite ako treba.

----------


## snorki

> Marijam
> 
> Pa naravno da roditeljstvo ne cini iskljucivo dojenje.  Ako si procitala moj prijasnji post, mogla si vidjeti da je roditeljstvo puno vise od dojenja   
> 
> Roda se vodi preporukama LLLI-ja (Svjetske Lige za Dojenje), i njihova je preporuka da mame ne uzimaju adaptirano mlijeko samoinicijativno, nego da se svakako posavjetuju s pedijatrom oko vrste mlijeka i daljnje strategije koristenja.
> 
> S obzirom da se vodimo po njihovim preporukama, iz tog razloga inzistiramo da mame ne preporucuju ad. mlijeko jedna drugoj nego da se ode do pedijatra po savjet, i zbog toga obeshrabrujemo takve teme na forumu, ne bi li potaknuli mame da se posavjetuju s nekim strucnim.
> 
> 
> ...


Anchi, za sve tvoje postove na ovom topicu velika   :Love:  ( i to od jedne nedojilje)

----------

